# Southwest Companion Pass is back. Get it quick. [Deadline 3/31/17]



## dualrated2 (Jan 4, 2017)

I guess all the complaints helped. I'm calling now.
http://thepointsguy.com/2017/01/southwest-companion-pass-transfer-eligibility-march-2017/

As we began the New Year on January 1, we took the opportunity to close a loophole in our Rapid Rewards Companion Pass terms and conditions related to transferred points from our Partners. This was an effort intended to clarify qualification requirements for Companion Pass, one of the best benefits in travel, as well as to protect the integrity and value of the Rapid Rewards program.

In doing so, we updated our terms and conditions which now clearly state that points transferred from hotel and car loyalty programs, and e-Rewards, e-Miles, Valued Opinions and Diners Club will no longer count toward qualification for a Companion Pass. Members will continue to earn toward Companion Pass benefits through paid flights flown on Southwest, Points earned through spend with Southwest Airlines Rapid Rewards credit cards, and base points earned through transactions with Rapid Rewards partners.

Many of you have reached out to us since then, and we greatly appreciate your honest and candid feedback. Because we are a Company that values our Customers and believes in doing the right thing, we are offering a limited window for Customers to earn toward Companion Pass by transferring their loyalty points from these Partners.

To that end, points converted from the above mentioned programs will count towards a Companion Pass until March 31, 2017. This is a hard deadline and we will not be able to make any exceptions beyond March 31. If you have points with these Partners that you wanted to transfer, please do not wait. Make the transfer before the deadline.

We appreciate all of our Customers and look forward to seeing you onboard very soon!


Read more: http://thepointsguy.com/2017/01/sou...ransfer-eligibility-march-2017/#ixzz4UrOBWymq


----------



## mdurette (Jan 5, 2017)

Yeah!


----------



## Fasttr (Jan 5, 2017)

It's not often today, that a company realizes they screwed up, admits it, and offers a solution.  Kudo's to SWA.


----------



## larryallen (Jan 5, 2017)

Doing it today! Good news.


----------



## Weimaraner (Jan 5, 2017)

Omg! This is unbelievable! I was one of those people who saved points for Jan 1. I had just heard of the Companion Pass. I am so impressed that they changed position.  Thank you for letting me know!


----------



## rthib (Jan 5, 2017)

This is why people love SWA.


----------



## dioxide45 (Jan 5, 2017)

rthib said:


> This is why people love SWA.


They certainly didn't love them the other day. SW did this because of the many negative complaints. Doing it this way from the beginning would have been the right way to do it.


----------



## LilyPond (Jan 5, 2017)

I love SWA, have traveled with them for years.  I agree, they look out for their customers and pay attention when an issue arises. No one is perfect and sometimes mistakes happen.  It's how a company takes care of their customers that counts and keeps so many of us coming back.  Kudos to SWA!


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Jan 5, 2017)

I already did purchase a travel package with 5 nights in category 7.


----------



## vacationlover2 (Jan 6, 2017)

Does anyone know how long it takes for the companion pass to show?  My points were transferred over on January 3.  Thanks!


----------



## dioxide45 (Jan 6, 2017)

vacationlover2 said:


> Does anyone know how long it takes for the companion pass to show?  My points were transferred over on January 3.  Thanks!


You might need to contact them. I know Mr Vickr also ordered a travel package. I thought the PC showed up right away, but you probably ordered in the period of time where SW stopped offering it on hotel transfers and the new announcement.


----------



## JT (Jan 6, 2017)

Is there a travel package for dummies thread somewhere?  My wife and I have a lot of points saved up and not sure how this works. 
THx


----------



## mdurette (Jan 6, 2017)

jtmounce said:


> Is there a travel package for dummies thread somewhere?  My wife and I have a lot of points saved up and not sure how this works.
> THx



There is a lot on flyertalk.   This would be  start for you:   http://www.marriott.com/rewards/usepoints/morepack.mi

As for the question about how long....
I ordered my TP on the 4th.   That ECert showed up right away with Marriott.
My SW points showed up today.
CP indicator full - but no link to allow me to designate my CP holder.    But, in the past, I know I needed to call that in if I wanted it right away.   I will wait a few days and if the link doesn't show, I will make the call.


----------



## rthib (Jan 6, 2017)

jtmounce said:


> Is there a travel package for dummies thread somewhere?  My wife and I have a lot of points saved up and not sure how this works.
> THx


I'll give you the quick version:
Two types of Travel Packages 7-day (available to everyone) and 5-day (only available to MVCI owners).
You can order 7-day online at Marriott.com, 5-day you have to call.
It includes a hotel stay and airline points. You don't have to have a hotel reservation, you can get certificate and it is good for 1 year (and lots of threads on how to extend).
Advantage is if you subtract the hotel cost from the package, the airline points conversion rate is 1-1 so it is a good deal. 5-day is a little less value than 7-day but if you don't need 7-days or don't have points, 5-day is great.
Most people get Category 1-5 certificate. You can always call later and have them upgrade (and you just pay point different of package).

Hope that helps.


----------



## dioxide45 (Jan 6, 2017)

I was not aware that you could order any of the travel packages online. We have always called. I find it best to call Marriott Rewards Customer Service. Unfortunately their business hours are only M-F till 5:00pm, they seem to be the most knowledgeable in processing these reward redemptions.


----------



## bazzap (Jan 6, 2017)

dioxide45 said:


> I was not aware that you could order any of the travel packages online. We have always called. I find it best to call Marriott Rewards Customer Service. Unfortunately their business hours are only M-F till 5:00pm, they seem to be the most knowledgeable in processing these reward redemptions.


I too always phone to order my Travel Packages, but it is true that you can order the 7 night ones online.
If you are signed in to your Marriott Rewards account and go to the Travel Package page
https://www.marriott.com/rewards/usepoints/morepack.mi#3
then click "View" against your chosen combination of Airline Miles and Hotel Category
it will take you through the booking sequence.


----------



## rthib (Jan 7, 2017)

I will add that I never do online since I am Platinum Premiere and have the super secret phone number where they know my name.

Even if you call, it is a good idea to look at it online and get the certificate number; for Cat 1-5, 120K SWA it is 830T
When I called she was having trouble finding it, so I suggested 830T to her.

I called Thursday morning and points were posted Saturday.
SWA shows Companion Pass meter full but can't name companion yet - as I recall it takes 2-3 days for IT sweep to catch up, but if I need to fly I could call (had to do that 2 years ago).

There is a good thread with other tips on new companion pass users on flyer talk (like remind you to enter trusted travel number every time for companion, how to cancel or change flights)
http://www.flyertalk.com/forum/sout...e-give-advice-new-companion-pass-holders.html


----------



## Conan (Jan 7, 2017)

rthib said:


> There is a good thread with other tips on new companion pass users on flyer talk (like remind you to enter trusted travel number every time for companion, how to cancel or change flights)
> http://www.flyertalk.com/forum/sout...e-give-advice-new-companion-pass-holders.html



Thanks for the above link. One of the replies there says that the Southwest smartphone app has better functionality than their web page.  Good to know.

Meanwhile I've been looking at the Marriott Category 5 hotels.  Slim pickings!
http://www.marriott.com/hotel-search/Category5.hotels/

You mentioned above that


rthib said:


> You can always call later and have them upgrade [from Category 5] (and you just pay point different of package).



I guess I need to earn and apply additional Marriott points per
Hotel +Air Package 3
http://www.marriott.com/rewards/usepoints/morepack.mi

So the step-up from Cat 5 to Tier 3 (for example) is 150,000 Marriott points or 21,430 points per night.
Does that seem to be a fair price?


----------



## dioxide45 (Jan 7, 2017)

Conan said:


> Thanks for the above link. One of the replies there says that the Southwest smartphone app has better functionality than their web page.  Good to know.
> 
> Meanwhile I've been looking at the Marriott Category 5 hotels.  Slim pickings!
> http://www.marriott.com/hotel-search/Category5.hotels/
> ...


The Tier levels are for Ritz Carlton properties and the points are very high. better to just go to a cat 8 or 9 and stay at a Marriott.


----------



## DEScottzz (Jan 7, 2017)

Just an FYI: You should start the process a couple weeks before you need to make a reservation. 

I called the MRP people today to verify how many points I would need. They told me that after I made the request, it would take 3 days or so for Southwest to see the miles in my account. Then when I talked to the MVC people to do the conversion, they said it would take 5 business days to get the miles in to my MRP account.

I may try to call during business hours to see whether I can speed up the process.


----------



## Conan (Jan 7, 2017)

dioxide45 said:


> The Tier levels are for Ritz Carlton properties and the points are very high. better to just go to a cat 8 or 9 and stay at a Marriott.



I've got my eye on JW Marriott Phuket Resort & Spa.
It's Category 8, so the upgrade would be 90,000 points or 12,860 points/night for one bedroom

[The JW Phuket property is also bookable for 200,000 points per week on the Marriott website. Comparing that to a 270,000 + 90,000 point investment in the program, you can say you get 120,000 Southwest Rewards + companion status for 270,000 + 90,000 - 200,000 = 160,000 Marriott points worth $1,280 at .8 cents per point.]

Meanwhile, the going rate on Redweek for a week at Phuket Beach Club is $1,500 to $2,000.
If 200,000 points are worth $1,800 that's in line with the Marriott pricing, except Redweek gives you a two bedroom unit.


----------



## rthib (Jan 7, 2017)

Conan said:


> So the step-up from Cat 5 to Tier 3 (for example) is 150,000 Marriott points or 21,430 points per night.
> Does that seem to be a fair price?



Price for all the packages is the same (for 7 night). 6 night * rate (5th night free) + 120,000.
For Ritz unless you are staying at top top tier level of group (3 or 5) you are not getting as good a deal since the price for lower tiers are slightly cheaper. Same would apply if you were staying at a Marriott 1-4.  

Personally, I have not found a Ritz to be worth the premium over a Cat 8 or 9, but that's me.


----------



## dioxide45 (Jan 7, 2017)

Conan said:


> I've got my eye on JW Marriott Phuket Resort & Spa.
> It's Category 8, so the upgrade would be 90,000 points or 12,860 points/night for one bedroom
> 
> [The JW Phuket property is also bookable for 200,000 points per week on the Marriott website. Comparing that to a 270,000 + 90,000 point investment in the program, you can say you get 120,000 Southwest Rewards + companion status for 270,000 + 90,000 - 200,000 = 160,000 Marriott points worth $1,280 at .8 cents per point.]
> ...


Consider also that getting a 1BR over a standard room may results in an upgrade cert being needed at an additional 5,000 points per night on top of the hotel certificate.


----------



## Conan (Jan 8, 2017)

dioxide45 said:


> Consider also that getting a 1BR over a standard room may results in an upgrade cert being needed at an additional 5,000 points per night on top of the hotel certificate.



Can you tell me how to find out if upgrade certifs are needed to book a one bedroom unit in a Marriott timeshare property using a Category 8 Hotel Package?

It would probably be Phuket Beach Club or, closer to home, Marriott Vacation Club Pulse on 37th Street, New York City.


----------



## dioxide45 (Jan 8, 2017)

I just did a points search at the Phuket Beach Club. Here is what I see under the listing for a 2BR unit after I click the See Rates button "_eCertificate plus 2 upgrade certificates required per night_". This is how you determine if there is more required for the redemption than simply the certificate that comes from the travel package.


----------



## californiagirl (Jan 8, 2017)

Holy cow!!  I am floored that a big company actually listened like this to its customers.  I am so appreciative.  I will be making the transaction tomorrow morning.


----------



## Mr. Vker (Jan 9, 2017)

I did the transfer on Jan 2. Just got my CP today. Good through Dec 2018! WOOO HOOO


----------



## Conan (Jan 10, 2017)

Ditto--Their computer caught up this morning and allowed me to add the companion name to my account.

Just made my first booking, round-trip between Hartford and Ft Lauderdale.
15,000 Southwest Rapid Rewards Points + $11 for me
$11 for my companion

As described above, you buy one ticket (cash or points as desired), then you go back to "My Flights" and look for a checkbox to add your companion. The checkbox didn't appear immediately on the web page (or maybe I missed it), but it was easy to find and implement on their mobile phone app.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Jan 10, 2017)

I just added my name to Rick's companion pass, and then I booked a flight.  We couldn't see place to add me, so Rick had to call.  Too bad it required a call today.  I think I will wait a day or two to book our other flights.    

I will have to figure out a way to get the CP for 2019 and 2020.  Maybe just the two SW cards and a minimum spend.


----------



## mdurette (Jan 10, 2017)

rickandcindy23 said:


> I will have to figure out a way to get the CP for 2019 and 2020.  Maybe just the two SW cards and a minimum spend.



Over the last few months I have cancelled both my SW cards when their anniversary hit for just this purpose ...planning for 2019 (and the fact that I didn't need them anymore.   Who knows if CP will still be around then and how you can earn it, but this is my plan at the moment.

We have held a CP for maybe 5 or 6 years now.    Without it, we wouldn't be able to travel like we do.  

Just me...but I normally don't add the companion onto the booking right away (unless only a few tickets left) because when you reprice to get lower points cost -  you have to cancel the booking of the companion first.   Just a bit of a pain.


----------



## Bailey#1 (Jan 10, 2017)

mdurette said:


> Over the last few months I have cancelled both my SW cards when their anniversary hit for just this purpose ...planning for 2019 (and the fact that I didn't need them anymore.   Who knows if CP will still be around then and how you can earn it, but this is my plan at the moment.
> 
> We have held a CP for maybe 5 or 6 years now.    Without it, we wouldn't be able to travel like we do.
> 
> Just me...but I normally don't add the companion onto the booking right away (unless only a few tickets left) because when you reprice to get lower points cost -  you have to cancel the booking of the companion first.   Just a bit of a pain.


Also keep in mind, if you pay for early boarding  and have a companion pass attached to it. You will lose the early boarding on the companion pass, if you find a cheaper flight and rebook it on your primary ticket. Learned this the hard way....


----------



## Mr. Vker (Jan 11, 2017)

Now that my wife is added as my companion, she better keep in line. She steps out of bounds...poof...she's replaced. (I can't back that up. I wouldn't have the courage to make that change.)


----------



## lhwhizz (Jan 14, 2017)

How many points are needed for 5 night cat 5 travel package. Where can I find that info.


----------



## californiagirl (Jan 14, 2017)

This is from the MVCD website:

5-Night Travel Package Rewards for Marriott Vacation Club Owners

5 Nights in Hotel Category Airline Miles / Points
Group 1 50, 000 70, 000 100, 000 120, 000
Group 2 35, 000 50, 000 70, 000 85, 000
Group 3 25, 000 77, 000 110, 000 132, 000

United Airlines
Effective 08/23/13 55, 000 77, 000 110, 000 132, 000

1 - 5 165, 000 185, 000 215, 000 235, 000
6 180, 000 200, 000 230, 000 250, 000
7 200, 000 220, 000 250, 000 270, 000
8 230, 000 250, 000 280, 000 300, 000
9
(Effective 5/16/2013)

For the most ff miles it would be 235,000 pts, for category 1-5.  SW is group 1.


----------



## californiagirl (Jan 14, 2017)

To find it, go to the owners page and log into your account.  Go to: Weeks option; Enrolled owner; Marriott Rewards, at the bottom of that page is Marriott Reward enhancements.  In the paragraph you will see a "click here" to learn more about the points packages.  Sometimes I get an error prompt when I click it, but I just go back and forth until it opens the page correctly.  I hope this helps.


----------



## l0410z (Jan 14, 2017)

Basics 101 on Southwest and companion pass.  I work 10 mikes from Islip but live 15 miles from JFK so I rarely fly SWA.  From what I have read on Tug and the internet, can someone validate what I think...

- if you earn 110k rapid reward points in a given year,  you earn a companion pass.
- the companion pass is valid in the year you earn it and the following year
- when I fly, a companion can fly free with the companion pass.
- I can use a Marriott Travel Package that gets me 120k rapid reward points either with a 5 day or 7 day package at any level hotel I want (I have the MR points).
- as long as the package transfer it complete before 3/31/17 I will get the companion pass.

If this is the case, it seams like a no brainer.
questions 
can the companion pass be used when yiu book a flight using Rapid Rewad points or only when tickets are paid for?
Is the companion pass good for any SWA ticket type?

Thanks in advance for your help.


----------



## dioxide45 (Jan 14, 2017)

You can use the companion pass even when booking an award flight. So, since you will have 120,000 RR miles from the package, you should be able to fly almost free (you and the companion have to pay the taxes)  for the life of that companion pass. All depending on how often you fly and where you go.


----------



## mdurette (Jan 14, 2017)

You are close.    Within your bullets
#1:   The 110k points you earn within a given year need to be Companion Pass Qualifying points.   Not all points that go into your account qualify.
#3:  The companion has to pay taxes and fees.  Domestic travel is $5.60 one way.  International travel can be more, if I recalling returning home from Aruba it was over $50.
#4 - "any level hotel I want".    For 270,000 MR points, you get a category 1-5.   Here is a chart with all your options:   http://www.marriott.com/rewards/usepoints/morepack.mi

To answer your questions:
The CP can be used for any type of booking:  cash, SW points, Gift card, etc.  The original booking can be any type:  Wanna getaway, anytime or business.    No matter what type of ticket you have....your companion goes with you. 


I suggest you check out the routes from your home airport to ensure SW flies the places you go or want to go to.  If they do, then yes....it is a no brainer.


----------



## l0410z (Jan 14, 2017)

mdurette said:


> You are close.    Within your bullets
> #1:   The 110k points you earn within a given year need to be Companion Pass Qualifying points.   Not all points that go into your account qualify.
> .



Does the Marriott Reward Travel package go out in as companion qualifying points?

Thanks


----------



## dioxide45 (Jan 14, 2017)

l0410z said:


> Does the Marriott Reward Travel package go out in as companion qualifying points?
> 
> Thanks


Yes, that is the whole purpose of this thread. Though you have to convert before 3/31/2017 for it to qualify. After that date, it is gone forever using Marriott Travel Packages.


----------



## l0410z (Jan 14, 2017)

dioxide45 said:


> Yes, that is the whole purpose of this thread. Though you have to convert before 3/31/2017 for it to qualify. After that date, it is gone forever using Marriott Travel Packages.



I thought this was the case but when I am asking about travel packages and the reply contains not all points are companion qualifying points, this screams for a clarification question. 

Only point unanswered.....to pick a start time..if earned 2/1/2017...is it good through 2/1/18 or through year end 2018.

Thanks


----------



## dioxide45 (Jan 14, 2017)

l0410z said:


> I thought this was the case but when I am asking about travel packages and the reply contains not all points are companion qualifying points, this screams for a clarification question.
> 
> Only point unanswered.....to pick a start time..if earned 2/1/2017...is it good through 2/1/18 or through year end 2018.
> 
> Thanks


Through end of year 2018. So it doesn't matter when you do it, as long as it is before 3/31/2017.


----------



## lhwhizz (Jan 14, 2017)

Can you go negative in your MR account for a short while? I want to get the SW pass before it ends in March but I'm 5000. Pts. Short, any way to do that.


----------



## dioxide45 (Jan 14, 2017)

lhwhizz said:


> Can you go negative in your MR account for a short while? I want to get the SW pass before it ends in March but I'm 5000. Pts. Short, any way to do that.


Buy 5000 points. I think it would cost $62.50.


----------



## Superchief (Jan 14, 2017)

If it costs 110k points, then I would need at least 5 roundtrips over the next two years to break even. We typically take 2 pane trips per year and Southwest only recently added two destinations from CVG. Although this is a great opportunity for those traveling frequently, my points can get more value elsewhere. 

As I recall, I could transfer points (either Amex MR or Chase points) to Southwest previously, but I noticed neither are transfer partners any more. Was this a recent change? Southwest fares have gone up a lot in recent years, so I don't fly them as much. I prefer the pre-reserved seats with Delta or AA.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Jan 14, 2017)

> If it costs 110k points, then I would need at least 5 roundtrips over the next two years to break even.



You still have the points to use in your account.  The 110K for the companion pass is FF miles in Southwest.  Those points are very valuable in SW, worth about $1,800 in flights.  There are some deals with other airlines, too.  Call Marriott and ask.


----------



## pedro47 (Jan 15, 2017)

To the OP thanks for sharing this information.


----------



## l0410z (Jan 15, 2017)

Superchief said:


> As I recall, I could transfer points (either Amex MR or Chase points) to Southwest previously, but I noticed neither are transfer partners any more. Was this a recent change? Southwest fares have gone up a lot in recent years, so I don't fly them as much. I prefer the pre-reserved seats with Delta or AA.



Amx allows transfer to Starwood points at 1000 amx to 333 Starwood.  Starwood allows transfer to MR at 1 to 3.  So 45000 amx points will get you 44955 reward points.

I am scheduled for a Marriott sales presentation scheduled locally in Long Island in two weeks.  I originally took 300 over 50,000 MR points.  I am now changing to taking the points.  Living in 30 miles from Islip and 25 from LGA I should be able to take advantage of the champion pass.  That to OP and all who have contributed additional information.


----------



## Superchief (Jan 15, 2017)

rickandcindy23 said:


> You still have the points to use in your account.  The 110K for the companion pass is FF miles in Southwest.  Those points are very valuable in SW, worth about $1,800 in flights.  There are some deals with other airlines, too.  Call Marriott and ask.


Just to clarify, are you saying that with the 110K points I would not only get the companion pass, I would also be able to use the 110k points for future travel for myself? I thought I would have to 'redeem' the 110k transferred points to get a companion pass. Thanks.


----------



## dioxide45 (Jan 15, 2017)

Superchief said:


> Just to clarify, are you saying that with the 110K points I would not only get the companion pass, I would also be able to use the 110k points for future travel for myself? I thought I would have to 'redeem' the 110k transferred points to get a companion pass. Thanks.


You would be able to use the 110,000 RR for future travel. The 110,000 is the threshold you must earn in order to qualify for the companion pass.


----------



## deniseh (Jan 15, 2017)

i can't find the 5 night travel packages on the MVC website. I know i found it the other day but it seems to be difficult to find.


----------



## Superchief (Jan 15, 2017)

dioxide45 said:


> You would be able to use the 110,000 RR for future travel. The 110,000 is the threshold you must earn in order to qualify for the companion pass.


I didn't realize this because I never flew Southwest that much. That makes this a no brainer now that Southwest is starting to fly from CVG. I wish I hadn't already booked our flights for my trips for the rest of 2017, except one way CVG to DEN in September. I'll plan my trips for 2018 for SW destinations. Thanks for the clarification.


----------



## Fasttr (Jan 15, 2017)

deniseh said:


> i can't find the 5 night travel packages on the MVC website. I know i found it the other day but it seems to be difficult to find.


This link should get you there after signing in.
https://owners.marriottvacationclub.com/timeshare/mvco/marriottRewardsOwnerSpecials


----------



## dsmrp (Jan 15, 2017)

First thanks to the OP and others for the info about the Southwest companion pass and Marriott travel packages. I originally thought DH and I wouldn't be able to use the companion pass much, but on 2nd consideration it is definitely better than getting airline miles on other airlines such as United or American etc, so we're going to initiate getting the companion pass before the March deadline.

We want to use the Marriott hotel certificate in London in spring 2018. Looking at the London Marriotts, the ones we like are category 8 hotels.  My question is, should we get the Cat 1-5 certificate and upgrade next year, or get the Cat 8 one now?  

What's the history been like of Marriott raising the point requirements for the travel packages or hotels?  I sure can see the categories changing for some hotels. 
Also unknown for 2018 are Marriott's plans to revamp their rewards program and how the travel packages may be affected.

I'm banking on that I'll be able to extend the hotel certificate next year because my intended use will be GT than 1 year.  On FlyerTalk, several have said they were able to have the certificates extended another year by calling close to the certificate expiration date. Am I making a bad assumption about being able to extend? 

Thanks!


----------



## dioxide45 (Jan 15, 2017)

Superchief said:


> I didn't realize this because I never flew Southwest that much. That makes this a no brainer now that Southwest is starting to fly from CVG. I wish I hadn't already booked our flights for my trips for the rest of 2017, except one way CVG to DEN in September. I'll plan my trips for 2018 for SW destinations. Thanks for the clarification.


Yup, you are getting Southwest and we are losing them, here in Dayton. We never flew them that much anyway.


----------



## lhwhizz (Jan 15, 2017)

dsmrp said:


> First thanks to the OP and others for the info about the Southwest companion pass and Marriott travel packages. I originally thought DH and I wouldn't be able to use the companion pass much, but on 2nd consideration it is definitely better than getting airline miles on other airlines such as United or American etc, so we're going to initiate getting the companion pass before the March deadline.
> 
> We want to use the Marriott hotel certificate in London in spring 2018. Looking at the London Marriotts, the ones we like are category 8 hotels.  My question is, should we get the Cat 1-5 certificate and upgrade next year, or get the Cat 8 one now?
> 
> ...


When you call to upgrade the hotel cat. It will automatically extend for another year.


----------



## dsmrp (Jan 15, 2017)

lhwhizz said:


> When you call to upgrade the hotel cat. It will automatically extend for another year.


 
Ahhh, thanks!  I am a starwood immigrant into Marriott rewards land   Okay we'll get the base cat 1-5 then.


----------



## deniseh (Jan 16, 2017)

Fasttr said:


> This link should get you there after signing in.
> https://owners.marriottvacationclub.com/timeshare/mvco/marriottRewardsOwnerSpecials



thanks for that.  I actually was on Marriott owners site yesterday looking for it prior to your post and engaged in chat with MVC rep and she told me it was no longer on their website.


----------



## DEScottzz (Jan 16, 2017)

l0410z said:


> Basics 101 on Southwest and companion pass.  I work 10 mikes from Islip but live 15 miles from JFK so I rarely fly SWA.  From what I have read on Tug and the internet, can someone validate what I think...
> 
> - if you earn 110k rapid reward points in a given year,  you earn a companion pass.
> - the companion pass is valid in the year you earn it and the following year
> ...



One other thing to mention on the Companion Pass:

You must designate a "Companion," and that's the person who can fly free with you. You are allowed to change who you designate only a limited number of times over the life of the pass. I believe it's three times.


----------



## vacationlover2 (Jan 16, 2017)

DEScottzz said:


> One other thing to mention on the Companion Pass:
> 
> You must designate a "Companion," and that's the person who can fly free with you. You are allowed to change who you designate only a limited number of times over the life of the pass. I believe it's three times.


Per the terms and conditions you can change your companion 3 times per year.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Jan 16, 2017)

dioxide45 said:


> Yup, you are getting Southwest and we are losing them, here in Dayton. We never flew them that much anyway.



My sister-in-law lives in Germantown, and she just informed me of this.  I have given her several gift cards for Southwest, and now she cannot use them.  Very disappointing.  She is not able to travel before Southwest vacates Dayton's airport.


----------



## dioxide45 (Jan 16, 2017)

rickandcindy23 said:


> My sister-in-law lives in Germantown, and she just informed me of this.  I have given her several gift cards for Southwest, and now she cannot use them.  Very disappointing.  She is not able to travel before Southwest vacates Dayton's airport.


It is only an extra half hour to CVG, so she could book some flights from there to use up the cards. My issues with CVG is that it is much larger than both DAY and CMH and parking is also much more expansive than the other two.


----------



## Superchief (Jan 16, 2017)

dioxide45 said:


> It is only an extra half hour to CVG, so she could book some flights from there to use up the cards. My issues with CVG is that it is much larger than both DAY and CMH and parking is also much more expansive than the other two.


If you are flying an early flight on a weekend, check out the Park N Fly rates at hotels on weekends. I sometimes use the airport Marriott, which often has a P&F rate under $120. Since my house in north of Cincinnati, I'd prefer to get there the night before rather than risking delays or construction on I-75 South.


----------



## l0410z (Jan 17, 2017)

Just got off the phone with Marriott to do the exchange for the 5 day package cat 5 235,000 MRP.  On call, I was told that  Marriott is being inundated with Transfers for this.  My guess is we will see point and fare increases but still the best use of MR points I have seen in recent years for anyone that has  easy access to Southwest.  I have Aruba in July, trying for Newport Beach in August and might squeeze a Ft Lauderdale in April.  If I can't trade for Newport, I will use the 5 day stay at a Marriott.    I priced out the trips using Jetblue and Southwest.  Looking at all the trips as a package the costs are almost equal.. $2400.   I would still have a couple of points left over with RRP.   

Just as an FYI, Amx doesn't go to MRP but it transfers to Starwood at 3 Amx to 1 Starwood.  Starwood goes 1 to 3 to MRP.  So it becomes a 1 to 1 from Amx to MRP and the who;e process took a blink of an eye. 

I posted that LI is having a local Marriott presentation for current owners in a couple of weeks.  Choice of gifts are 300 or 50,000 MRP.  Before this post I was signed up for 300.  I now switched to 50,000 points.  

Again, thanks to the OP and for all who contributed.


----------



## PamMo (Jan 17, 2017)

If you convert MRP's into Rapid Rewards points for the Companion Pass, do you automatically get Southwest's A-List Preferred status, too?


----------



## larryallen (Jan 17, 2017)

PamMo said:


> If you convert MRP's into Rapid Rewards points for the Companion Pass, do you automatically get Southwest's A-List Preferred status, too?



Nope.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Jan 17, 2017)

dioxide45 said:


> It is only an extra half hour to CVG, so she could book some flights from there to use up the cards. My issues with CVG is that it is much larger than both DAY and CMH and parking is also much more expansive than the other two.



She wouldn't want to park her car, and her elderly parents would not want to drive so far to drop her off.  I can give her some hotel nights, so she could book a parking and hotel package.  I will look into it.  She wanted to know if I want those SW gift cards back.  No, because we book all of our flights with points.  We never pay for flights anymore, and now we have the Companion Pass, so we just cannot use the gift cards.


----------



## rthib (Jan 17, 2017)

PamMo said:


> If you convert MRP's into Rapid Rewards points for the Companion Pass, do you automatically get Southwest's A-List Preferred status, too?


When I moved to Dallas they offered me a challenge. Gave me A-list and a pretty easy challenge to earn it for the year.  If you travel on business and can book business select, it is pretty easy to get.


----------



## deniseh (Jan 17, 2017)

can anyone tell me what number to call for the Marriott reward 5 night packages?


----------



## dioxide45 (Jan 17, 2017)

deniseh said:


> can anyone tell me what number to call for the Marriott reward 5 night packages?


1 801 468 4000 (8:15am - 9:00pm, Monday - Friday, US Eastern time)


----------



## dsmrp (Jan 17, 2017)

vacationlover2 said:


> Per the terms and conditions you can change your companion 3 times per year.



Really? 3 times per year is great.  I too quickly read it as 3 times per the entire duration of the companion pass period.
FWIW, if  converting Starpoints to Marriot reward points, Starwood lets members of the same household transfer points without fee or max limit of points.  Marriott charges $10 and max transfer is 50K points.  Since DH and I decided it was best for me to be the primary traveler for the SW companion pass, he's transferring all of his starpoints to me, woohoo!


----------



## deniseh (Jan 17, 2017)

I'm ready to do an exchange with our reward points for a travel package but think it might not be working out as good as I hoped.  Our Marriott Rewards number is in my husband's name but I'm the one that wants the companion pass so I can designate my companion.  I tend to travel more of the two of us and sometimes travel with girlfriends or sisters/daughter so it would be nice to have the option to change companion depending on who I am traveling with.  Am i right in thinking that the name attached to Marriott reward number is the one that will need to be associated with the miles from the travel package and then be considered the owner of the companion pass?


----------



## dioxide45 (Jan 17, 2017)

deniseh said:


> I'm ready to do an exchange with our reward points for a travel package but think it might not be working out as good as I hoped.  Our Marriott Rewards number is in my husband's name but I'm the one that wants the companion pass so I can designate my companion.  I tend to travel more of the two of us and sometimes travel with girlfriends or sisters/daughter so it would be nice to have the option to change companion depending on who I am traveling with.  Am i right in thinking that the name attached to Marriott reward number is the one that will need to be associated with the miles from the travel package and then be considered the owner of the companion pass?


You are correct. However, you should be able to transfer all the points from your husbands account to your MR account when you redeem the reward. They will want to talk to your husband when you do this, but there should be no problem getting all the points moved over to your MR account, then you can convert to the travel package award.


----------



## mdurette (Jan 18, 2017)

dsmrp said:


> Really? 3 times per year is great.  I too quickly read it as 3 times per the entire duration of the companion pass period.




Yes....but keep in mind if you have multiple flights with companion A already scheduled, you need to cancel them if you change to B, then change back to A later on if needed and reschedule the flights.

How do I change my Companion Pass designation?

You can change your designated companion and request issuance of a new Companion Pass up to three (3) times each calendar year that you maintain Companion Pass status. Any reservation with the current Companion Pass would need to be cancelled before changing your designated Companion. You can designate a companion through My Account on *Southwest.com*, but to change your companion you must call 1-800-435-9792. Please allow 21 business days for processing.


----------



## dualrated2 (Jan 18, 2017)

dioxide45 said:


> You are correct. However, you should be able to transfer all the points from your husbands account to your MR account when you redeem the reward. They will want to talk to your husband when you do this, but there should be no problem getting all the points moved over to your MR account, then you can convert to the travel package award.



One caution in doing that. If your husband has Lifetime status, he could lose it based on the number of points that are transferred from his account to yours. I know this for a fact as I briefly lost my Lifetime Gold status when I transferred 280,000 to my wife's account for a travel package. I went from Lifetime Gold to Lifetime Silver.


----------



## deniseh (Jan 18, 2017)

dioxide45 said:


> You are correct. However, you should be able to transfer all the points from your husbands account to your MR account when you redeem the reward. They will want to talk to your husband when you do this, but there should be no problem getting all the points moved over to your MR account, then you can convert to the travel package award.


 Good to know but I don't think I ever had a MR number in my name. Think we got it originally when we purchased initially in MVC. I always thought it included both of us but it seems to only have my husband's name. How would I get a MR number?


----------



## deniseh (Jan 18, 2017)

dualrated2 said:


> One caution in doing that. If your husband has Lifetime status, he could lose it based on the number of points that are transferred from his account to yours. I know this for a fact as I briefly lost my Lifetime Gold status when I transferred 280,000 to my wife's account for a travel package. I went from Lifetime Gold to Lifetime Silver.


We do have gold elite, but think it was related to our last MVC purchase. Gold elite came with for three years so I don't think it was related to total number of MRP. I do not think it is lifetime.


----------



## dioxide45 (Jan 18, 2017)

deniseh said:


> Good to know but I don't think I ever had a MR number in my name. Think we got it originally when we purchased initially in MVC. I always thought it included both of us but it seems to only have my husband's name. How would I get a MR number?


Just register for a new MR account in your name. Easy as that.


----------



## michael49 (Jan 18, 2017)

Called Marriott on Monday to initiate a 5 night, Marriott/Southwest Travel package. Received an email this afternoon from Southwest congratulating me on gaining a Companion Pass as well as crediting the 120,000 points to my account. I figure that my wife and I will be traveling free on Southwest for most, if not all, of the next two years!!


----------



## FLDVCFamily (Jan 19, 2017)

This is for something like the Marriott travel packages right? I'm about to do that for the SWA companion pass and I really hope it's honored. It sounds like it will be.


----------



## FLDVCFamily (Jan 19, 2017)

michael49 said:


> Called Marriott on Monday to initiate a 5 night, Marriott/Southwest Travel package. Received an email this afternoon from Southwest congratulating me on gaining a Companion Pass as well as crediting the 120,000 points to my account. I figure that my wife and I will be traveling free on Southwest for most, if not all, of the next two years!!



I thought the 5 night packages were a unicorn? They really exist? I was about to cash out for the 7 nights today. How do I find the 5 night packages?


----------



## Fasttr (Jan 19, 2017)

FLDVCFamily said:


> I thought the 5 night packages were a unicorn? They really exist? I was about to cash out for the 7 nights today. How do I find the 5 night packages?


See post # 53


----------



## PamMo (Jan 19, 2017)

When I tried to book a 7 night hotel/flight package online (you can't book the 5 night package online), the Marriott site was down. When I called in to book it, the rep was very quick to ask if I wanted the 5 or 7 night hotel package.


----------



## FLDVCFamily (Jan 20, 2017)

I have the 270K points in my husband's account and I'm trying to order the package but getting this message when I hit submit:

<We're sorry, but it's not possible to order rewards on marriott.com at this time. Please try again later. Thank you for your patience.>

ETA - We were able to do this over the phone. Points are on their way to SW, we are booked into the Residence Inn San Antonio Alamo area in a 1 bedroom with this package. We're happy with that as we wanted to go to San Antonio  This is a category 5...quite pleased to get a 1 bedroom with this certificate, hoping for a 2 bedroom upgrade with Platinum.


----------



## JT (Jan 20, 2017)

Sorry for late response but thank you.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Jan 20, 2017)

FLDVCFamily said:


> I have the 270K points in my husband's account and I'm trying to order the package but getting this message when I hit submit:
> 
> <We're sorry, but it's not possible to order rewards on marriott.com at this time. Please try again later. Thank you for your patience.>
> 
> ETA - We were able to do this over the phone. Points are on their way to SW, we are booked into the Residence Inn San Antonio Alamo area in a 1 bedroom with this package. We're happy with that as we wanted to go to San Antonio  This is a category 5...quite pleased to get a 1 bedroom with this certificate, hoping for a 2 bedroom upgrade with Platinum.



We are leaving for our San Antonio trip tomorrow.  We are staying at the Hyatt through exchange.  So excited about this trip, it's our first time to San Antonio.


----------



## BocaBoy (Jan 20, 2017)

dsmrp said:


> We want to use the Marriott hotel certificate in London in spring 2018. Looking at the London Marriotts, the ones we like are category 8 hotels.  My question is, should we get the Cat 1-5 certificate and upgrade next year, or get the Cat 8 one now?


Contrary to the advice from most people here, I recommend that you get the Cat 8 now unless that leaves you so short on points that you will not be able to do other things in the interim that you want to do.  You can downgrade later and get points back as easily as upgrading later and adding points.  Why not simplify your life and try to get it right the first time?


----------



## dioxide45 (Jan 20, 2017)

BocaBoy said:


> Contrary to the advice from most people here, I recommend that you get the Cat 8 now unless that leaves you so short on points that you will not be able to do other things in the interim that you want to do.  You can downgrade later and get points back as easily as upgrading later and adding points.  Why not simplify your life and try to get it right the first time?


dsmrp has to call no matter what to either extend or upgrade since they are targeting a reservation in Spring 2018. So upgrading the certificate ends up extending it anyway. No harm in taking the smaller package.


----------



## dsmrp (Jan 21, 2017)

dioxide45 said:


> dsmrp has to call no matter what to either extend or upgrade since they are targeting a reservation in Spring 2018. So upgrading the certificate ends up extending it anyway. No harm in taking the smaller package.





BocaBoy said:


> Contrary to the advice from most people here, I recommend that you get the Cat 8 now unless that leaves you so short on points that you will not be able to do other things in the interim that you want to do.  You can downgrade later and get points back as easily as upgrading later and adding points.  Why not simplify your life and try to get it right the first time?



Is it likely Marriott will extend the certificate if I don't upgrade or downgrade?
I have enough points and I'd kinda like to get the Cat 8, just in case Marriott increases the point requirements by next year.

I'm still waiting for Starwood to transfer DH's starpoints to my account. They told him it would take up to 5 business days   I hate waiting   Even tho' the Southwest deadline was extended to 3/31,  I just want to get qualified as soon as possible.

TIA


----------



## dioxide45 (Jan 21, 2017)

dsmrp said:


> Is it likely Marriott will extend the certificate if I don't upgrade or downgrade?
> I have enough points and I'd kinda like to get the Cat 8, just in case Marriott increases the point requirements by next year.
> 
> I'm still waiting for Starwood to transfer DH's starpoints to my account. They told him it would take up to 5 business days   I hate waiting   Even tho' the Southwest deadline was extended to 3/31,  I just want to get qualified as soon as possible.
> ...


Yes, there should be no problem extending later.


----------



## FLDVCFamily (Jan 21, 2017)

rickandcindy23 said:


> We are leaving for our San Antonio trip tomorrow.  We are staying at the Hyatt through exchange.  So excited about this trip, it's our first time to San Antonio.



Have fun! It's our first trip to SA also. My 11 year-old really wants to see The Alamo, and there seems to be plenty else there to keep us busy for a week. I'd love to read a trip report when you get back!


----------



## BocaBoy (Jan 22, 2017)

dioxide45 said:


> dsmrp has to call no matter what to either extend or upgrade since they are targeting a reservation in Spring 2018. So upgrading the certificate ends up extending it anyway. No harm in taking the smaller package.


You are right, I was not focused on the dates.  Although I would probably still go for the cat 8 just to keep the extension as simple as possible, I can see why the other approach would be fine also.


----------



## BocaBoy (Jan 22, 2017)

This thread caused me to focus on Southwest as a possible airline for our domestic coach travels, since we now live in  a city where Southwest goes nonstop to 20 cities.  I have only flown Southwest once in my life, so I am studying them to decide whether we should opt for the companion pass. I have one question:

When I go to make a mock reservation on Southwest to go to a city where they do not fly nonstop, but to which they do in fact fly, their web site does not gives me a connecting flight, but rather says there are no flights there.  I must be doing something wrong.  Surely you do not have to book each flight segment under a separate reservation.  Can someone help me?  Thanks.


----------



## dsmrp (Jan 22, 2017)

BocaBoy said:


> This thread caused me to focus on Southwest as a possible airline for our domestic coach travels, since we now live in  a city where Southwest goes nonstop to 20 cities.  I have only flown Southwest once in my life, so I am studying them to decide whether we should opt for the companion pass. I have one question:
> 
> When I go to make a mock reservation on Southwest to go to a city where they do not fly nonstop, but to which they do in fact fly, their web site does not gives me a connecting flight, but rather says there are no flights there.  I must be doing something wrong.  Surely you do not have to book each flight segment under a separate reservation.  Can someone help me?  Thanks.



No you don't need to book each segment separately.  In available itineraries returned for your search, there is a Routing column which lists the number of stops and the connecting airport.
If I entered dates too far in advance or dates they don't fly to that location, I see a warning message box telling me the reason why nothing was returned.  Perhaps your outbound flight has flights to the connecting city, but there is no flight on 2nd leg to final destination on the date you selected.


----------



## Mr. Vker (Jan 22, 2017)

We were thrilled to here WN reverse on this-after my Jan 2 transfer. We now have 4 trips booked with CP. The current sale really has been great. Going to FL for the weekend for $118 RT for two!


----------



## dsmrp (Jan 22, 2017)

BocaBoy said:


> You are right, I was not focused on the dates.  Although I would probably still go for the cat 8 just to keep the extension as simple as possible, I can see why the other approach would be fine also.



I did get the Cat 8 level after re-confirming with the CS rep about being able to extend.  So in a few days, I should see those SW points in my account!  I had to call in too because the website wouldn't let me order online.  The rep says it was a fraud protection since I was trying to online redeem points less than 48 hours of transfer from Vistana.  I was impressed that Marriott service reps are available 24x7???  I called in on a Sunday at 5 pm PST...Vistana wouldn't have been available at that time.


----------



## dioxide45 (Jan 22, 2017)

dsmrp said:


> I did get the Cat 8 level after re-confirming with the CS rep about being able to extend.  So in a few days, I should see those SW points in my account!  I had to call in too because the website wouldn't let me order online.  The rep says it was a fraud protection since I was trying to online redeem points less than 48 hours of transfer from Vistana.  I was impressed that Marriott service reps are available 24x7???  I called in on a Sunday at 5 pm PST...Vistana wouldn't have been available at that time.



Did you transfer from Vistana or from SPG?


----------



## dsmrp (Jan 22, 2017)

dioxide45 said:


> Did you transfer from Vistana or from SPG?



Oops, I thinking of Vistana and SPG interchangeably...my bad...I transferred from SPG.  We can convert Vistana TS to SPG points, but never done so, since the rate isn't very favorable for what we own.


----------



## dsmrp (Jan 26, 2017)

Yay, I qualified for the companion pass ,  the points transferred on the 4th business day. But I didn't get email from SW (yet) as some others posted.

Interesting, when I entered DH as companion, there wasn't a field for his SW acct number, even as an option. I was sort of expecting it as a requirement, for say, tracking purposes. SW really seems quite flexible.

Looking forward to flying to the southwest ( Santa Fe) on Southwest!


----------



## elleny76 (Jan 26, 2017)

Southwest sounds fun but anywhere I search to fly there is a "one stop" included. We like direct flights (sad) NJ here!


----------



## 6scoops (Jan 26, 2017)

Thanks so much for this amazing info!  I now have the SW Companion Pass, plus 120K RR points to use.  This will really come in handy as my 27 year old DD, is moving to Boston in April and my 25 year old DD has just moved to Cali.  This will get my DH and I,  a lot of flights to visit them over the next two years.  I Ordered the Certificate on Monday and had RR in my account by Wednesday morning!  My son in law (who is moving to Boston with my DD)  fly's SW for business almost weekly and has been trying to get this pass for years, he is a little jealous but happy I got it!


----------



## deniseh (Jan 26, 2017)

dioxide45 said:


> Just register for a new MR account in your name. Easy as that.


Thanks for your help with all my questions.  I was able to get my own MR number, transfer points from my husbands account to mine just as you advised, purchased 5 night travel package and now have Southwest Companion Pass.  Thanks to all of the Tug members who brought this to my attention and how to go about it!  We are looking forward to some great travels in the next two years and will be able to do it a little more economically!!


----------



## mdurette (Jan 27, 2017)

elleny76 said:


> Southwest sounds fun but anywhere I search to fly there is a "one stop" included. We like direct flights (sad) NJ here!


 I assume you prefer non-stop (direct still has a stop, you just don't get off the plane).    You can find out the locations they fly to non stop here:  https://www.southwest.com/flight/routemap_dyn.html?clk=GSUBNAV-AIR-ROUTEMAP

If you go to the lower right of the map, click the box for non-stop then hover over your home airports and you will see those locations.

Yes, I would much prefer non stop too.....but I deal with it for free flights!


----------



## mdurette (Jan 27, 2017)

6scoops said:


> Thanks so much for this amazing info!  I now have the SW Companion Pass, plus 120K RR points to use.  This will really come in handy as my 27 year old DD, is moving to Boston in April and my 25 year old DD has just moved to Cali.  This will get my DH and I,  a lot of flights to visit them over the next two years.  I Ordered the Certificate on Monday and had RR in my account by Wednesday morning!  My son in law (who is moving to Boston with my DD)  fly's SW for business almost weekly and has been trying to get this pass for years, he is a little jealous but happy I got it!




Congrats - SW has really added a lot of flights to BOS over the last couple of years, should work out well for you if they are in the city.   Also, if they are north of Boston, keep Manchester NH in mind.   South of Boston, keep Providence, RI in mind.    If they are 30 miles or so outside of the city limits...either of these may actually be better airports to use.


----------



## Conan (Jan 27, 2017)

mdurette said:


> Congrats - SW has really added a lot of flights to BOS over the last couple of years, should work out well for you if they are in the city.   Also, if they are north of Boston, keep Manchester NH in mind.   South of Boston, keep Providence, RI in mind.    If they are 30 miles or so outside of the city limits...either of these may actually be better airports to use.


Also Hartford-Springfield (BDL), 70 miles from Worcester via the Mass Pike.


----------



## 6scoops (Feb 7, 2017)

mdurette said:


> Congrats - SW has really added a lot of flights to BOS over the last couple of years, should work out well for you if they are in the city.   Also, if they are north of Boston, keep Manchester NH in mind.   South of Boston, keep Providence, RI in mind.    If they are 30 miles or so outside of the city limits...either of these may actually be better airports to use.





Conan said:


> Also Hartford-Springfield (BDL), 70 miles from Worcester via the Mass Pike.



Thanks, I appreciate the suggestions,  sounds like I will have a few different options for getting there.  I should find out soon which area they will end up in...this really was a steal of a deal, and perfect timing.


----------



## tschwa2 (Feb 7, 2017)

I was going to pass as we haven't been doing much flying in the last few years but that seems to be changing.  I have requested the UR sent to Marriott and then will request the transfer to SW. This will wipe out my Marriott rewards and UR so hoping its worth it.


----------



## BocaBoy (Feb 8, 2017)

Well, we now live in a city where Southwest has a bigger presence and this thread made me investigate a bit.  As a result, we got a 5-night travel package with Southwest, using points in my wife's MR account.  I think it will be real good for us.  I can see why Southwest closed this loophole...I flew only one round-trip on Southwest about 15 years ago and my wife has never been on a Southwest plane.  And now as of today she has the companion pass through the end of 2018 with me as her companion.  Kind of embarrassing in a way.


----------



## Hobee (Feb 8, 2017)

I just ordered a 5-day, cat 1-5 package with 120K miles and requested the miles be moved to my Southwest Rapid Rewards account.  Very easy to do.  I called MVC first and the advisor was not familiar with the companion pass nor would confirm if I could upgrade the hotel cat later.  I ended that call and called MR Customer Service.  They had all the answers, saw I was an MVC owner and recommended the appropriate package.


----------



## Quilter (Feb 8, 2017)

I have some questions.   Scanned through the thread and looked at SW website but didn't see the answers.   Please point the way if something has already been answered.  

1.   How do I find out if and where SW flys nonstop from DTW?  (p.s. while composing this reply I found the answer and decided to just go ahead and post it).  https://www.southwest.com/flight/routemap_dyn.html 

2.   I thought I once saw a chart telling the best category value for a travel package.  Anyone know of that?

3.  We have 79K+ MR points when they post from Visa statement that just closed.   At a maximum I would need 155,347 points from somewhere else.   I have UR, Amex points and SPG points.   I'm thinking I'll use 70K from Amex and SPG and the balance from UR?  Anyone see a problem with this?  

What I'd really like to do is find an easy way to get 35K MR points so I use less UR and Amex.   I don't mind transferring 120K from UR to MR when getting a travel package because I play the mental game that the 120K is going towards the air portion and will be a 1:1 transfer.  Using UR for anything above the 120K and I gag at overspending.   

4.  DH just got SW Visa and he will get 50K points with that.   So we really only need 60K from a travel package.  The Companion Pass is our real goal here, not the largest amount of SW points.   I could go for the Cat. 6/100K cert. for 200K MR instead of the Cat. 1-5/120K cert.   Saves me 35K SPG or UR points and solves my problem above.   Just to make me feel better, can others validate my reasoning?   I'm already sitting on 3 other Cat. 6 certificates and have actually dreamt of booking a multiple week trip to my favorite Cat. 6 hotel.  

5.   Do you always have to pay for the main ticket when you utilize the companion pass or can the main tix be booked with RR?  If you pay for the Business Class boarding does your companion board with you?


----------



## BocaBoy (Feb 8, 2017)

Quilter said:


> I have some questions.......
> .................
> 5.   Do you always have to pay for the main ticket when you utilize the companion pass or can the main tix be booked with RR?


I am no Southwest expert but I can answer this one of your questions.  You can use the companion pass if the main ticket is booked either with RR points or with cash.


----------



## l0410z (Feb 9, 2017)

I thought I would post this information on this thread and the Chase Sapphire thread.  It appears you can combine the best of both worlds.

With the Southwest Companion Pass, Your Chase Ultimate Rewards Points Are Worth Even MORE. Because a Companion Can Fly With You for (Almost!) Free, Even When You Book Your Ticket Through Chase’s Travel Portal.


----------



## tschwa2 (Feb 9, 2017)

I didn't think SW flights showed up throygh the UR portal.  I thought the only way to book SW was in the SW website or by calling SW direct.


----------



## l0410z (Feb 9, 2017)

tschwa2 said:


> I didn't think SW flights showed up throygh the UR portal.  I thought the only way to book SW was in the SW website or by calling SW direct.



In that same posting I found it stated this.
"Once you’ve found your flights, call the Chase travel center at *866-951-6592* to book your tickets."

I have to admit, I did not try this but i just got on the Chase reserve portal and found this...
*
"Some airlines don't offer advance seat selection. Southwest and Allegiant tickets can only be purchased by calling us at 1-855-234-2542."*


----------



## mdurette (Feb 9, 2017)

Interesting.    I wonder - is the pricing the same via UR or direct with SW.   If the same and you get the 1.5 value through UR that may make it worth it.   BUT..and this is a big BUT for me, I am one that constantly checks for price drops with SW and reprice my tickets to the lower cost (there is no charge for this).   Not sure how this would work.


----------



## Quilter (Feb 9, 2017)

Quilter said:


> I have some questions.   Scanned through the thread and looked at SW website but didn't see the answers.   Please point the way if something has already been answered.
> 
> . . .
> 
> ...



I'm in the process of transferring Amex and SPG points.   Don't make the mistake I made last night.

I was on an automated call with Amex to transfer to SPG.   When I was asked if I wanted to transfer 67K I instantly said yes without thinking it wasn't evenly divisible by 3.   I knew my mistake as soon as I pressed the button but it was too late.   Tonight I checked with SPG and 22,311 were transferred.   Not even the 22,333.   The SPG rep said I needed to take it up with Amex.   Amex said it was SPG.   So I was shorted 22 SPG which is the same as 66 Amex.   

Live and learn.


----------



## mdurette (Feb 13, 2017)

Important note for those of you with Travel Packages.  Marriott just announced it's category changes for 2017.  They go into effect 3/7.  http://www.marriott.com/marriott-rewards/use/category-update.mi

If you have been thinking about a particular resort in a particular category, you may want to ensure it isn't getting bumped and if so, make you reservation now.


----------



## klpca (Feb 23, 2017)

I'm late to the party but I finished the necessary transfers today and the cert is in my MR account. Marriott says that the miles ought to be in my SW account by tomorrow or Monday.  I would have never known about this without the information from TUG. Many thanks to all who share their knowledge with the rest of us!


----------



## dsmrp (Feb 23, 2017)

My thanks too!!
I got the pass last month, and booked our 1st trip last week! Looking forward to booking Santa Fe when the schedule is released this weekend.

My co-worker next to me, is a consultant who is lifetime platinum MR, and surprisingly did not know of the travel packages. He's used up all his points tho' and is passing on this.


----------



## l0410z (Feb 23, 2017)

Made this much too complicated ... hopefully this is easier to follow.

 Booked my first flight using the companion pass today. Islip to Aruba in August.
It cost 235,000 Marriott Rewards (MR) points to get 130,000 Rapid Reward (RR) points, the Companion Pass and a 5 Night Cat 5 Hotel stay. My MF is currently $1420 and I can exchange it for 130,000 MR points. So 260,000 MR points would cost me two years worth of MF or $2840. I have not traded my unit for MR pts since 2005 but it is the easiest way to put a value on MR points.

Four Tickets to Aruba for my wife, two sons and I cost 92,000 RR points. The cost for this  as of yesterday when I booked was  $1882 excluding taxes.
The cost of my MF $2840 minus the savings on airfare $1882 has the cost for the exchange in now at $958. I still have the 5 night stay, 38,000 RR points, 25,000 MR points and 22 months of "buy a ticket and a companion is free left".

I am thinking of booking LGA to Punta Cuna in April. Cost for my wife and I is 32,000 RR points or $598


----------



## pedro47 (Feb 24, 2017)

LilyPond said:


> I love SWA, have traveled with them for years.  I agree, they look out for their customers and pay attention when an issue arises. No one is perfect and sometimes mistakes happen.  It's how a company takes care of their customers that counts and keeps so many of us coming back.  Kudos to SWA!



I also  feel SWA treats its customers far better than some other major air carriers.


----------



## Quilter (Feb 24, 2017)

I'm the type to check and recheck.

Am I right in reading that the companion pass will be good until December 31, 2018?


----------



## alhanna (Feb 24, 2017)

I did mine last month and that is my ending date.


----------



## tschwa2 (Feb 24, 2017)

Yes it is good for the year you earn and the entire following year.  The intention being it would take you most of the year to take 100 one way flights or earn 110,000 miles so the rest of the year you get it plus the next.  One of the reasons for the cancellations was the rush of folks adding it in January and February with hotel points and getting companion for almost 2 years.


----------



## alhanna (Feb 25, 2017)

Now that i have a companion pass good through 12-31-18, has anyone examined the program after that date?  Will there be an option to transfer a lower number of MRP's toward the needed threshold or do I need to plan my major charges on my Southwest Credit Card?


----------



## dioxide45 (Feb 25, 2017)

alhanna said:


> Now that i have a companion pass good through 12-31-18, has anyone examined the program after that date?  Will there be an option to transfer a lower number of MRP's toward the needed threshold or do I need to plan my major charges on my Southwest Credit Card?


Transfers will no longer qualify. Many of the people that have Companion Pass now will no longer have it after 12/31/2018.

You can transfer purchases to the Southwest credit card where the points will still count toward CP, but you would have to spend a lot of money in a year to get to the threshold. You can also start flying Southwest by paying for the seats. Of course, this probably won't work except for those with a lot of business travel.

Basically the gravy train will end...


----------



## mdurette (Feb 27, 2017)

alhanna said:


> Now that i have a companion pass good through 12-31-18, has anyone examined the program after that date?  Will there be an option to transfer a lower number of MRP's toward the needed threshold or do I need to plan my major charges on my Southwest Credit Card?



We have held a SW CP for a number of years.    Credit card usage and partner activity (mainly their shopping portal) and occasional Chase SW credit card sign up bonus is how we did it.   If the CP still around in 2018 I plan to go back to that method to earn it.   I have already cancelled our SW credit cards in hopes there will be sign up bonus then give us a boost.

There is nothing you can do now to start earning for 2019/2020 CP.  The earnings need to happen within that year.


----------



## elleny76 (Mar 10, 2017)

Hi 2 questions"  1)If I get my companion pass can I book one way instead of roundtrip?

2.) Can I transfer points from any chase cc to southwest to make the 100k points?

Thanks


----------



## tschwa2 (Mar 10, 2017)

Transferring from Chase won't get the companion pass.  You have to transfer from Chase to Marriott and then to southwest and it has to be done before the end of this month.   I had to use 235,000 Marriott points to get a 1-5 5 day hotel cert (which I will upgrade and extend later) and 120,000 southwest points.   I used the 100,000 sign up Chase points to supplement my existing Marriott points.    

You can book one way to using the companion pass.


----------



## l0410z (Mar 10, 2017)

Marriott had a Travel Package at one point for 400K points (do not remember exact amount), you can get 4 round trip tickets anywhere American flew.  2 weeks at any hotel and a free car rental 1 week car rental.  we did 3 weeks visiting London, Paris, Madrid and Malaga. This SW package should be a much much better deal by the time 12/31/18 comes along.  So far I did 4 round trip tickets to Aruba covering my wife, my 2 sons and I in August.  My wife and I are going to Punta Cana in April. I did all this with the points from the travel package and moving 25K points from Chase to SW.  We are looking to go to Cuba or LA this summer.  Other than Chicago, Denver and Phoenix, the middle of the US is uncharted territory for my wife and I...a lot of SW landing spots.


----------



## dioxide45 (Mar 10, 2017)

l0410z said:


> Marriott had a Travel Package at one point for 400K points (do not remember exact amount), you can get 4 round trip tickets anywhere American flew.  2 weeks at any hotel and a free car rental 1 week car rental.  we did 3 weeks visiting London, Paris, Madrid and Malaga. This SW package should be a much much better deal by the time 12/31/18 comes along.  So far I did 4 round trip tickets to Aruba covering my wife, my 2 sons and I in August.  My wife and I are going to Punta Cana in April. I did all this with the points from the travel package and moving 25K points from Chase to SW.  We are looking to go to Cuba or LA this summer.  Other than Chicago, Denver and Phoenix, the middle of the US is uncharted territory for my wife and I...a lot of SW landing spots.


So the SW companion pass may save you money on airfare, but you spend more on vacations, food, lodging...


----------



## l0410z (Mar 10, 2017)

dioxide45 said:


> So the SW companion pass may save you money on airfare, but you spend more on vacations, food, lodging...



No question about that.    This is where my timeshares come in to a certain extent.  I rented my Oceanfront Monarch that will pay for the all inclusive in Punta Cana.  I split up my EOY Grand Chateau and traded the one bedroom for a two bedroom at the Surf in Aruba.  My second Monarch I have for rent and trade to Newport.  If I rent it is Cuba or trade LA... I still have the 5 night from the package and 289k points.  I got the Chase Card for 100,000 points..or 150,000 used for traveling.  .So I hope to take advantage of this even if it means vacation cost cutting  in 2019. My grandmother use to say...men plan g-d laughs...hopefully no laughing is going on.


----------



## winger (Mar 10, 2017)

l0410z said:


> ... the middle of the US is uncharted territory for my wife and I...a lot of SW landing spots.


Good luck narrowing down the list of where you want to go!  You may NEED A VACATION(S) after those exercises, depending how elaborate your end result(s) involve.  Long story short, we ended up doing a cross country trip two summers ago and the SWA CP was one very instrumental part in making that happen - it could be considered 'a trip of a lifetime' with all the places visited but it took ALOT of work and involved MANY moving pieces.


----------



## breezez (Mar 11, 2017)

Got mine this week!    Took 70K SPG converted to 210K MR points, combined with 60K additional points in MR account.   Called and ordered the 7 night stay w/ 120K rapid rewards points.   Took 3 days for points to show in Rapid Rewards account and get the Congrats you have earned Companion pass.   The great thing it's good all this year and next year.

So here is the really cool thing did the same thing last year on my wife's account so she got companion pass on our daughter good for all last year and this year.   Now I have one on my wife.   So I get a ticket for me, and both my wife and daughter go free!   Heck the 120K award points are worth about 3-4 round trip tickets so imagine 3-4 round trip trips for 3 people for free.   Got to love Southwest!


----------



## tschwa2 (Mar 11, 2017)

Per the rules I don't think you can book a companion pass on top of a companion pass- only a paid flight or a reward flight.

The Companion Pass allows the Member to designate an individual to fly with the Member (such designated individual, the “Companion”) on Southwest Airlines flights purchased by the Member and booked through Southwest Airlines during the Companion Pass validity period.* A Companion's reservation is not considered a purchased flight, and therefore, another Companion Pass reservation cannot be booked from it.*


----------



## mdurette (Mar 11, 2017)

breezez said:


> So here is the really cool thing did the same thing last year on my wife's account so she got companion pass on our daughter good for all last year and this year.   Now I have one on my wife.   So I get a ticket for me, and both my wife and daughter go free!   Heck the 120K award points are worth about 3-4 round trip tickets so imagine 3-4 round trip trips for 3 people for free.   Got to love Southwest!



Would be nice, but that won't work.     If your wife is flying as your companion, your daughter cannot fly as hers.


----------



## dioxide45 (Mar 11, 2017)

I think @breezez is saying that they already did this? Perhaps last year too?


----------



## BocaBoy (Mar 12, 2017)

dioxide45 said:


> I think @breezez is saying that they already did this? Perhaps last year too?


I think he was saying that they also used a MR travel package last year to get his wife a Southwest Companion Pass, not that they got 3 passengers for the price of one.


----------



## dioxide45 (Mar 12, 2017)

BocaBoy said:


> I think he was saying that they also used a MR travel package last year to get his wife a Southwest Companion Pass, not that they got 3 passengers for the price of one.


Not sure that is the case.



breezez said:


> So I get a ticket for me, and both my wife and daughter go free!



Sounds like buy one get two free...


----------



## l0410z (Mar 12, 2017)

There is a accumulative benefit of using Chase points to booking Southwest when combining it with the companion pass.  Reminder...when using  Chase Sapphire points for travel, the normal 1 point = 1 cent  goes to 1 point goes to 1.5 cent when used for travel.

When I was looking at flights to a Punta Cana from NY, because it was so close to travel (April), the fares were expensive ( points or purchase).   I am new to both the  SW and Chase programs so I thought I would test case both by looking at airfares using JetBlue and Southwest to see if the added travel point benefit of Chase came with a airfare penalty.

JetBlue using Chase points.  If the airfare was 600 per ticket one way on JetBlue, Chase had that ticket for 650.  They explained this as all companies use the same system when using points and it might be more expensive than what you can get from the airline direct.  It was stressed that this is not always the case.    So cost was about 86,000 Chase points or $860 for both tickets instead of $1300.   Still a good value.

Southwest using Chase points. The only airfare on Southwest was business select and the cost with Southwest was $525.  When I called up Chase, they have no automated system for Southwest so they had to call. The airfare was exactly the same as I found.  To get this fare, it cost me 35000 points or $350 since a point becomes 1.5  cents for travel.  I was given the Southwest reservation number by Chase.   When I went onto the Southwest website to add the companion ticket,  I couldn't because I forgot to have Chase enter my repaid rewards number in the reservation.  I called SW up. They entered the number and I made the companion reservation.  SW actually considers the ticket as a purchase not a point ticket.  If by chance I cancel, I get the $550 as credit to my account.  I changed from using 49,900 SW points for 2 tickets (one companions) from NY to Punta Cana  to using 35,000 Chase points or $350. This is  $175 per ticket.

A few points...
business select used for a ticket becomes a regular non priority boarding ticket for the  companion pass.  business select has no comfort value so it is a meaningless point. 
If I transferred Chase points to Southwest points it goes over as point for point so 35,000 Chase points would go over as 35,000 Rapid Reward points.  This would not have booked me the flight. 
Since Chase calls SW, they get the same pricing for tickets as we would.  The other airlines it MIGHT cost a little more given the system is automated.


----------



## breezez (Mar 12, 2017)

In the past my wife and I would both get companion passes toward the beginning of the year so we could get benefits for close to two years.  Each one of us would list one daughter as companion so we have been able to do a lot of family of four traveling for the price of two.   One child has flew the coop so this year I assumed when I got the award again I would list my wife and since she already has my one daughter listed as her companion then it would be a buy one get 2 free deal.  You actual do pay 11.20 for the free flights.   I have not picked my wife as a companion yet so I have asked Southwest to clarify.  My daughters boyfriend is going on some trips with us this year and I'll list him if I can't do a companion on top of a companion.

I'll keep you posted....   On a side note I have been able to get the pass 3 times between my wife and I just using sign up bonus and monthly spend....  For those of you looking at moving a bunch of UR points to MR for this a cheaper approach might be moving to Hyatt then to Southwest 20K Hyatt points move as 25K Southwest RapidReward points.


----------



## mdurette (Mar 12, 2017)

Your daughter's boyfriend is one lucky man!     From SW T&C

The Companion Pass allows the Member to designate an individual to fly with the Member (such designated individual, the “Companion”) on Southwest Airlines flights purchased by the Member and booked through Southwest Airlines during the Companion Pass validity period. *A Companion's reservation is not considered a purchased flight, and therefore, another Companion Pass reservation cannot be booked from it.*


----------



## Quimby4 (Mar 14, 2017)

HELP!!
I think I still have time to do this.
SPG 30k = Marriott 90K
Transfer 75k Chase UR to Marriott
Buy 5 night Cat 5 , 50K SW = 165,000 Marriott
I will have to open a SW credit card to get the other 50K
I have 11k in existing SW account towards CP

Can I upgrade the Marriott Category at a later date and time? I dont have enough for Cat 6 or 7 at this point.

Any thoughts on this strategy?


----------



## dsmrp (Mar 14, 2017)

Quimby4 said:


> HELP!!
> I think I still have time to do this.
> SPG 30k = Marriott 90K
> Transfer 75k Chase UR to Marriott
> ...



I think the SW credit card points might be your stickler.
Don't you have to do some $$ spend before they give you the 50K points?
With my Chase Sapphire Reserve card, I didn't get the bonus UR points until after I paid my month's statement.  Suggest you check with the bank that issues the SW card, if there's a way to expedite getting the SW points.

Yes, many have said you can upgrade the hotel category later with more MRs.
(I haven't done it yet because this was my first one )
I'd give it at least 3 days for SW to process your Marriott travel package pts after you purchase.
So suggest you buy the travel package by no later than March 27 with 1 day leeway for processing delays.  Probably better to aim for March 23 or 24 

Good luck!


----------



## dsmrp (Mar 14, 2017)

Would it be faster to buy SPG points than get a SW card?
I think last week there was a 30% off "sale" for certain SPG members.


----------



## Quimby4 (Mar 14, 2017)

dsmrp said:


> I think the SW credit card points might be your stickler.
> Don't you have to do some $$ spend before they give you the 50K points?
> With my Chase Sapphire Reserve card, I didn't get the bonus UR points until after I paid my month's statement.  Suggest you check with the bank that issues the SW card, if there's a way to expedite getting the SW points.
> 
> ...


I can take a little time with the SW credit card. I just need to earn the 50K from the Marriott package by March 31st for the points to counts towards the CP.
I can earn the other 50K in April and get the CP then.

Im just not sure that the 30K SPG and 75k Chase UR is a good use of point to get the CP and 5 night Marriott Cat 5. Def gonna need to upgrade to Cat 6 or 7. 

Also, the predicament of using the Hotel Certificate within 12 months....


----------



## breezez (Mar 14, 2017)

Quimby4 said:


> HELP!!
> I think I still have time to do this.
> SPG 30k = Marriott 90K
> Transfer 75k Chase UR to Marriott
> ...


You won't get sign up bonus in time.   However you can buy SPG and Marriott points  if need be to get the rest not the best value but if converting to the air / night package it's worth it, especially if getting companion pass and plan on using it.   Your spouse can also buy points and you can move between accounts without a fee.


----------



## breezez (Mar 14, 2017)

Also if you live close to a Marriot Vacation Club call say your interested in learning about them.   They generally give you a 3 night 4 day stay in 1 BR on mainland for $199.00 if you push it you can generally get 25K MR points for the visit after sitting through 90 minute sales presentation.   Just Say No... Or wear a TUG shirt to speed the presentation up.

This to can take a few weeks so these may not show up in time.   So buying points still might be better.


----------



## breezez (Mar 14, 2017)

Some quick math is it worth buying SPG points to get there.  SPG special currently 30K points for $735 if you and spouse do it that is 60K SPG points for $1470.  Move points to one account then transfer to MR 1:3 ratio 60K SPG = 180K MR points.   You can buy MR points for .0125 cents max 50K per account. So 50K in one account $625 and 40K in spouse account is $500.  Plus $10 fee to move them all to one of your accounts.

Total to buy SPG and MR and merge all together in 1 account for a total of 270K MR points $2605 if you need to buy all 270K points for 7 night Air/Stay deal. Cost less if only going for 5 night deal.

Southwest value 120K points = $1714 in free air fair for you and a minimum of $1714 in free air fair for your companion as long as you take them.  So at a minimum that is $3428 minimum in free air fair on SW plus you get a 7 night stay up to cat 5 hotel.

If you earn the pass this month it's good till 12/31/18.   We Vacation 5+ times a year so to me it's a no brainer if you travel a lot in areas of SW destinations buy the points if you will make at least 4 trips for 2 before 12/31/18


----------



## Mr. Vker (Mar 14, 2017)

This CP is going to cost me a fortune in 2017/2018. My wife printed a copy of the SWA route maps. We live 30 mins from a major SW hub-BWI. She's picking/planning every trip she can. Thank goodness they only book out 4-6 months or my head might explode.  In all seriousness, its a lot of fun having this. Getting my ticket very cheap in some cases and hers for free. Unfortunately, we then have to eat and sleep on arrival.


----------



## dsmrp (Mar 15, 2017)

Quimby4 said:


> Also, the predicament of using the Hotel Certificate within 12 months....



Many have said it's not a problem extending the hotel certificate.
I've also asked Marriott CS, and they've said so too; my interpretation of what they told me is "I bought it, it's mine to use..."  I plan to use mine 16 months after I bought it.



breezez said:


> You won't get sign up bonus in time.   However you can buy SPG and Marriott points  if need be to get the rest not the best value but if converting to the air / night package it's worth it, especially if getting companion pass and plan on using it.   Your spouse can also buy points and you can move between accounts without a fee.



There's no charge for SPG to move points between spousal accounts, but they can take up to  5 business days! Mine did take the whole 5 days.  No idea why they need so lo-o-ong....


----------



## Quimby4 (Mar 15, 2017)

Can the Marriott 5 Night Certificate be used at a SPG property?
I am having trouble finding any Cat 5 Marriott I would stay at.
Thx


----------



## tschwa2 (Mar 15, 2017)

Unfortunately not.  At some point in the next year you can use more points to upgrade to a higher lvl.  That will also extend the very by one year from the time of upgrade.


----------



## Quimby4 (Mar 15, 2017)

tschwa2 said:


> Unfortunately not.  At some point in the next year you can use more points to upgrade to a higher lvl.  That will also extend the very by one year from the time of upgrade.


Really? So if I buy Cat 1-5, then in 2018 I use more points to upgrade to Cat 7 it will extend expiration by 1 year? That would be great!!

Also, my husband is Marriott Gold, but isnt on my MVC Deed so I have to buy the 5 Night Package. Any way to get his gold status on the Hotel Certificate or just show at check in so we get the free breakfast?

Thank you.


----------



## Quilter (Mar 24, 2017)

I have been working to put together 235K points for a Cat 1-5 Travel Package.   I'm wondering if it's worth it.  DH and I have not had much domestic flights together for several years.   We've flown internationally 3 times to see our daughter in Italy.

My thought about getting the SW CP was that we have (3) trips planned to Marco Island (Nov.), Phoenix (Dec.) and possibly Palm Beach (Jan.)   Getting the CP would offer us the opportunity of some more impromptu trips but I'm really not sure where or when.   Can you give me your thoughts?   No need to read the rest if you don't like long posts.   I've detailed the saga more for mostly for myself:

It's been a lot of stress because I've called Owner Services, Marriott Rewards, Manor Club, Orlando all trying to get 25K MR points from a tour/presentation posted.  

Yesterday (3/23) was the oddest.   I called Marriott Rewards 3 times.   Each time the rep was getting ready to tell me about their conversation with Manor Club the phone call dropped.  

AFTER you take the sales tour they give you a voucher for the points and say it can take 6 - 8 weeks to post.   I told the Manor Club woman (2/21)  I would like the points for a travel package that had a time limit.  She said to call them if I didn't get the points and they would work on it.

I waited a couple weeks and called Manor Clubs sales.   This was a different woman who kept saying it takes 6-8 weeks.   I called Owner Services but they said they couldn't help.   I called Manor Club back and was given a phone number in Orlando number.   (800) 332-1333.  I called the Orlando number (3/13) but the person wouldn't listen and insisted I needed to speak with Owner Services.  While I was trying to say Owner Services already told me they couldn't help he transferred the call anyway and the next thing I heard was the recording you get when you call OS.

The OS rep listened to my long tale, went to speak with a supervisor, put me on hold a couple times, came back to say he contacted Manor Club and they told him I was supposed to get (2) $75 gift cards.   Asked if I had a voucher promising the 25K points.   I did so he asked me to fax it to him and he would work on it.   On 3/14 I received an email back from him that ended with this:  "There is a possibility that they could arrive sooner, but there is unfortunately no way to rush them.   I hope this is helpful."

I then called Manor Club back on 3/14 to speak with the same woman who I spoke with after the tour on 2/21.   She said she'd work on it and sent me this email: 
"Hi there Mrs. ______,
I talked to Data Admin and I think I got it all figured out for you… They will post on the 28th…
Let me know when you get them.
Thanks,"

This was my response to her:
"Thank you _______, you’re the only one so far that can give me any sort of date.
This is what I’m trying to do: 
https://thepointsguy.com/2017/01/southwest-companion-pass-transfer-eligibility-march-2017/
If the points post on the 28th I have just 2 days to get the Travel Package and have the miles posted in Southwest.   That’s cutting it very close and has the potential of failing.  Can you please contact the Data Admin group again?   If they have the ability of posting the points on the 28th I’m confident someone has the ability to post them on the 23rd.   That way I can order the Travel Package a week before this offer expires. 

Dealing with Marriott shouldn’t be so difficult.   Why would they want to cause so much stress?  If Oceana Palms and Crystal Shores can get points into people’s accounts within days it doesn’t make any sense why I can’t get these before the end of the month.
Thank you again for your help,"

Her response to me (3/14):
"No problem ttys"

When I didn't hear more from her I called Marriott Rewards on Monday (3/20) and told this new rep my hope to get these points for a travel package.  She said she'd do some research and "talk to you soon.   And when I say talk to you soon I mean tomorrow."   That didn't happen.  

So I called Marriott Rewards back yesterday 3/23.  There was a log noting they received a call from my phone number on 3/20 but no notes from the rep.   Rep. #1 on 3/23 listened and said if he couldn't get a solution he would personally put through the 25K.   He put me on hold to call Manor Club and just when he was going to tell me what he found out the call dropped.   I called back and told Rep. #2 about Rep. #1 calling Manor Club and asked her to call Manor Club to see what they told Rep. #1.   Rep. #2 did and just when she was about to tell me the call dropped again.  I called a 3rd time but the call dropped after I went through the queue and hold time, just as Rep. #3 came on the line.


----------



## deniseh (Mar 24, 2017)

You are right, it shouldn't be that difficult. It seems very reasonable to expect that they should somehow be able to facilitate this for you. Hope it happens


----------



## rthib (Mar 24, 2017)

Quilter said:


> I have been working to put together 235K points for a Cat 1-5 Travel Package.   I'm wondering if it's worth it.  DH and I have not had much domestic flights together for several years.   We've flown internationally 3 times to see our daughter in Italy.
> 
> My thought about getting the SW CP was that we have (3) trips planned to Marco Island (Nov.), Phoenix (Dec.) and possibly Palm Beach (Jan.)   Getting the CP would offer us the opportunity of some more impromptu trips but I'm really not sure where or when.   Can you give me your thoughts?   No need to read the rest if you don't like long posts.   I've detailed the saga more for mostly for myself:



Remember that with the Travel Package, in addition to the CP you are also putting 120,000 reward points. You should be able to do those three trips with points (since CP works with reward trips). So if you can do that and the value of those flights is more than the value of the points, then you are already ahead.


----------



## l0410z (Mar 24, 2017)

Quilter said:


> It's been a lot of stress because I've called Owner Services, Marriott Rewards, Manor Club, Orlando all trying to get 25K MR points from a tour/presentation posted.



I do not look to spend other peoples money but Starwoods is offering up to 30% discount to purchase points.   I got the SW pass at Cat 5 travel package and looking at a cat 8 hotel.  This cost is 60K points.  20 K starwood points cost $490 with the discount which transfers over to 60K MR.  The 120K RR points has gotten me 4 round trip tickets to Aruba (my wife (free), my two kids and me).  The best cost was 700 per ticket.  I also got two one way tickets to Punta Cana.  It is during spring break in NY so the cost was high ($500 for one ticket and my wife was free).  The return trip is also 500 but I paid.   I am looking to stay at the Playa Largo AC in Key Largo Christmas week which is a cat 8.  The cost per night is 700 (I would never spend that much for a hotel room). Even if I add the $490 for the MR points, the SW pass is well worth it for me.

We are looking to go to New Mexico this summer and maybe a long weekend in Chicago.  This all being said, we are spending more on vacation than we would normally spend because of this travel package so it may be at the expense of a big slowdown when the pass expires.


----------



## tschwa2 (Mar 24, 2017)

You need to make sure each night of the stay is available using points to make sure the cert would work for your dates.


----------



## Quilter (Mar 24, 2017)

deniseh said:


> You are right, it shouldn't be that difficult. It seems very reasonable to expect that they should somehow be able to facilitate this for you. Hope it happens


I have another step in this frustration.

The points weren't in my account again today so I called Marriott Rewards again.  Had to go through the story and told the agent (Rep. #4) about yesterday's calls.  She questioned why Rep. #1 didn't call me back.  I had asked that same question when I got through to Rep. #2.  Rep. #2's response was that as soon as a call drops they immediately get connected to a new call.  Today's rep, Rep. #4, said that's true BUT they do have the ability to select a no connect status.  She said she needed to contact customer care and asked me to hold.  I said I would and if the call disconnected it wasn't because I hung up.  She checked back with me several times making sure I was still connected.  Out of the blue I began hearing the queue from Manor Club and soon I was talking to Manor Club's front desk.  I explained what happened and didn't know what to do from that point so told her I'd call MR back.

While calling MR, but before being connected, I received a call back from Manor Club sales desk. This was same woman who has told me it was going to take 6-8 weeks and gave me Orlando phone number.  She said she has emailed requests to the office that posts their points.  She seemed to agree this shouldn't be so difficult.  I asked if I got another MR rep to call her would she give them the names of the people she was emailing.  She said she would if I had them call after her lunch.   That way it would be direct connection between MR and whoever is in control of this deposit.

I called MR and got Rep. #5.  I got his name and extension just in case we were disconnected.  I told him I had written out the whole saga.  He asked me to email it to him and while the call was still connected he got the email, read it and said he would deposit the points himself.

We're on the last day of our stay at Ocean Pointe.  I had enough of the calls so we came out to enjoy the pool.

While we were sitting in the sun I called Southwest to ask some details about the companion pass and Rapid Rewards.  Another call came in while I was on that call.  After Southwest, I listened to my voicemail.  It was someone with Marriott on Hilton Head wanting to talk to me about these points.

I haven't called back yet.  I went in the pool. I'd like to get back to my computer and check my account before I return the call.


----------



## Quilter (Mar 24, 2017)

DH and I have talked more and think this Travel Package may work well for us.  The domestic travel in next 2 years is all speculation but there's a chance our DDand SIL will be transferred back to the States .  The CP enables us to visit or help with the move.


----------



## mdurette (Mar 24, 2017)

Just the trips you have planned (marco island, palm beach and phoenix) are all serviced by SW.   You should easily be able to pay for all 3 flights for one person with the SW points you will get with the package and the other will fly free with the CP.     I think that alone makes it worth it, 3 round trips to places you want to go at relatively no cost.   AND...you will probably still have more points left over after that.

How many points are you short?  Is it just the 25,000 you are waiting on from the presentation?

You mention you are Ocean Point.....I assume you have been charging back to the resort.   Those points should hit before the end of the month.   10pts per $1 and whatever bonus you may have for status.   It is possible you may get a big chunk towards what you need from that.


----------



## Quilter (Mar 24, 2017)

It's done!!!!  

Points were in my account when we got back to the room.  I called MR and ordered the TP.   First I asked for reps name and extension, just in case the call dropped.   I also asked him to make notations about the call just in case I had to call back.   Yes, I was a real nervous Nelly.  

No time before dinner to return that call to Hilton Head.   That can wait for tomorrow. . .  Can't imagine what they have to say now after it's all done.

p.s.   I've been moving and combining points for over a month for this package.  I had used up my SPG points and combined our MR points.   I always had the UR points for the balance but, as you can see from above, since it was never really clear if I would get the MR points I wasn't sure how many UR points to transfer.   I want to keep my UR points handy in the event my DD needs me to get to Italy or needs them to get home.   

As it turned out I did transfer 26K UR points but they hadn't been deposited in the MR account yet.


----------



## winger (Mar 24, 2017)

Quilter said:


> It's done!!!!
> 
> Points were in my account when we got back to the room.  I called MR and ordered the TP.   First I asked for reps name and extension, just in case the call dropped.   I also asked him to make notations about the call just in case I had to call back.   Yes, I was a real nervous Nelly.
> 
> ...


Really glad you are through this MESS.  Enjoy the fruits of your hard work : )

On that note, would you consider writing to someone towards the top end of Marriott - and maybe including your entire written account of all the hoops you had to jump throught?  Maybe your written story can help correct whatever wrong has gotten into Marriott - I sure wouldn't want to get stuck in this situation the next I go down a similar path.   As others have noted, it should NOT BE DIFFICULT, what you were trying to do...


----------



## Quilter (Mar 25, 2017)

winger said:


> Really glad you are through this MESS.  Enjoy the fruits of your hard work : )
> 
> On that note, would you consider writing to someone towards the top end of Marriott - and maybe including your entire written account of all the hoops you had to jump throught?  Maybe your written story can help correct whatever wrong has gotten into Marriott - I sure wouldn't want to get stuck in this situation the next I go down a similar path.   As others have noted, it should NOT BE DIFFICULT, what you were trying to do...



Yes.

It was helpful to have laid out the details in post #155.   That is what I copied and sent to MR rep #5.  I will add that to my post #160.   Today we move from Ocean Pointe to Grande Ocean via a night in Jacksonville.   I think MR is closed on Saturday but OS is open.   While we're driving I can call to get a name of someone to send this to.


----------



## Quilter (Mar 25, 2017)

That was fast.  Looked in my SW account tonight and the 120K are there.   Selected DH for my companion.  

The 26K UR points I moved to MR is still haven't posted even though I got an email for the transfer.

After stacking the 235K points in DH's MR account, we decided it would be best if I had the companion pass.   So the MR rep moved all the points to my account before selecting the travel package.   DH would, most likely, only select me for a flying companion.   I, on the other hand, may take my daughter or a girlfriend on a trip. 

I read the rules tonight and was surprised to see you can have up to 3 companions *per year.   *


----------



## l0410z (Mar 27, 2017)

Quilter said:


> I read the rules tonight and was surprised to see you can have up to 3 companions *per year.*



When I looked into this, the way this was explained was the following..
You pick Companion A this is the first pick...you move to Companion B and this is your second pick.  You have only one more pick and once this is done so are the changes. This becomes final.  As far as the times frame...lets say the Companion pass was earned today.  It is good for this year and all of 2018 so about 21 months.  The three changes are allowed in the 21 month period.  It is not 3 changes for 2017 and 3 for 2018.

Please let me know if you understood differently.  I would love it to be 3 changes for 2017 and 3 for 2018.


----------



## dima (Mar 27, 2017)

Thanks to this tread.
Phoned MR Platinum Lline on Saturday and redeemed for 7-night travel package.
Rapid reward miles were on my account on Sunday and CP on Monday!
Very nice and quick!
Looking forward to a lot great trips during the next two years!!!!


----------



## mdurette (Mar 27, 2017)

l0410z said:


> Please let me know if you understood differently.  I would love it to be 3 changes for 2017 and 3 for 2018.



It is calendar year, so you can get 3 in 2017 and 3 in 2018.  

From SW T&C

How do I change my Companion Pass designation?

You can change your designated companion and request issuance of a new Companion Pass* up to three (3) times each calendar year* that you maintain Companion Pass status. Any reservation with the current Companion Pass would need to be cancelled before changing your designated Companion. You can designate a companion through My Account on *Southwest.com*, but to change your companion you must call 1-800-435-9792. Please allow 21 business days for processing.


----------



## l0410z (Mar 28, 2017)

mdurette said:


> It is calendar year, so you can get 3 in 2017 and 3 in 2018.
> 
> From SW T&C
> 
> ...



Thank you.  I either misunderstood what I was told or the person misunderstood what I asked.  In either case I reached out this AM and confirmed what you already knew that you are 100 percent correct.


----------



## Quimby4 (Mar 29, 2017)

Good info if anyone is waiting for points to hit to buy the package.
https://thepointsguy.com/2017/03/last-min-points-transfer-southwest/

Any suggestions on the best use of the Hotel Certificate? I have 5 nights, Cat 1-5. I may upgrade later to Cat 6 or 7. i am hoping to extend the expiration date out until 2019


----------



## AZGirl (Mar 30, 2017)

I want to transfer my Marriott points for Marriott’s Hotel + Air packages TODAY, 3/30/17 and get the SW Companion pass. How can I expedite the process? Any assistance would be appreciated!


----------



## Quimby4 (Mar 30, 2017)

AZGirl said:


> I want to transfer my Marriott points for Marriott’s Hotel + Air packages TODAY, 3/30/17 and get the SW Companion pass. How can I expedite the process? Any assistance would be appreciated!


Call Marriott Rewards and buy the package. Took me 90 seconds on the phone. Have the SW # ready. As long as you process by 3/31/17 SW says they will honor points for CP.


----------



## AZGirl (Mar 30, 2017)

Quimby4 said:


> Call Marriott Rewards and buy the package. Took me 90 seconds on the phone. Have the SW # ready. As long as you process by 3/31/17 SW says they will honor points for CP.


Ok, thanks! I was worried as to what was considered the deadline - the process date or when the 110K points actually hit your SW account?


----------



## 1st Class (Mar 30, 2017)

I was told by SWA that as long as the transfer is initiated by 3/31/17 they will honor the companion pass offer, so the actual date that the points post can be after 3/31.


----------



## tschwa2 (Mar 30, 2017)

1st Class said:


> I was told by SWA that as long as the transfer is initiated by 3/31/17 they will honor the companion pass offer, so the actual date that the points post can be after 3/31.


You may want to try to get that in writing.  This is the original statement they came out with when they temporarily reversed the change.

_  As we began the New Year on January 1, we took the opportunity to close a loophole in our Rapid Rewards Companion Pass terms and conditions related to transferred points from our Partners…

Many of you have reached out to us since then, and we greatly appreciate your honest and candid feedback. Because we are a Company that values our Customers and believes in doing the right thing, we are offering a limited window for Customers to earn toward Companion Pass by transferring their loyalty points from these Partners.

*To that end, points converted from the above mentioned programs will count towards a Companion Pass until March 31, 2017. This is a hard deadline and we will not be able to make any exceptions beyond March 31. If you have points with these Partners that you wanted to transfer, please do not wait. Make the transfer before the deadline.*_


----------



## AZGirl (Apr 1, 2017)

tschwa2 said:


> You may want to try to get that in writing.  This is the original statement they came out with when they temporarily reversed the change.
> 
> _  As we began the New Year on January 1, we took the opportunity to close a loophole in our Rapid Rewards Companion Pass terms and conditions related to transferred points from our Partners…
> 
> ...


It worked!! I received the Companion Pass!! Thanks your help!


----------



## Quimby4 (Apr 9, 2017)

I got my Companion Pass just in time. Now, what to do with the 5 Night Cat 1-5 Package. I dont see very good options for a Cat 5 warm beach location


----------



## dima (Apr 9, 2017)

You just need to call Marriott and upgrade it with points to the desired category.
Of cause you will must have points available on you account.


----------



## mdurette (Apr 9, 2017)

Quimby4 said:


> I got my Companion Pass just in time. Now, what to do with the 5 Night Cat 1-5 Package. I dont see very good options for a Cat 5 warm beach location


That would be because I don't think there is one.  If you use the Marriott directory - search for category 1-5 and add beach to activity.  There are only 14 in the world:   1 Mississippi, 5 Africa, 5 in Asia and 3 in the Middle East.   Could be that this search drills down to beach front properties only.

If you bump up to a Category 6, there are some FL and Hawaii
Courtyard Fort Walton Beach-West Destin 
Fairfield Inn & Suites Fort Walton Beach-West Destin 
Courtyard Hutchinson Island Oceanside/Jensen Beach 
Sawgrass Marriott Golf Resort & Spa 
Hutchinson Island Marriott Beach Resort & Marina 
Courtyard King Kamehameha's Kona Beach Hotel 
Courtyard Kaua'i at Coconut Beach 

I also struggled with the use.  For me at least, desired locations and hotels don't start to pop up until you hit Category 7/8.


----------



## dioxide45 (Apr 9, 2017)

dima said:


> You just need to call Marriott and upgrade it with points to the desired category.
> Of cause you will must have points available on you account.


This is what we do. We have a current cat 1-5 cert and will first extend it later this year and next year will upgrade it. That should extend it another year again. There aren't many options for where we want to go that have cat 5 properties.


----------



## deniseh (Apr 9, 2017)

dioxide45 said:


> This is what we do. We have a current cat 1-5 cert and will first extend it later this year and next year will upgrade it. That should extend it another year again. There aren't many options for where we want to go that have cat 5 properties.


Any issues in calling and just asking to extend? Do you need a reason to extend or they will just do it?  I have a travel package Cat 1-5 but don't have specific plans to use right now.


----------



## bazzap (Apr 9, 2017)

deniseh said:


> Any issues in calling and just asking to extend? Do you need a reason to extend or they will just do it?  I have a travel package Cat 1-5 but don't have specific plans to use right now.


We have always been able to exrend one year, once for two years.
We have also upgraded category.
I believe you can downgrade category, but we have not tried that yet.


----------



## l0410z (Apr 10, 2017)

I have a 5 day cat 5 that I am thinking of upgrading to a cat 8 for Christmas.  I called and asked if I upgrade and do not need the cat 8, can I downgrade back to the cat 5 getting back all my points.  I was told yes.


----------



## l0410z (Apr 18, 2017)

I continue to learn the Southwest system.  I purchased a one way business class (only ticket available and gives you a drink and the earliest boarding) from Islip to Punta Cana (change planes in BWI).  My wife was my free companion which is considered a regular ticket.  I purchased her  early bird check in  for $15 which provides computer  check in 36 in advance of the flight.  Normal check in is 24 hours. Just  as a reminder, there are no assigned seats.  When you check in, SW assigns you a number which is used to know your position in boarding. Without paying the early bird, the earliest you can check in is 24 hours before scheduled flight. 

My belief for boarding number assignment was business class, frequent flyers, people who purchased early bird check in (by date you purchased early bird) and finally, people who check in in 24 hours or later before flight. I was very surprised when my business class got me position A1 and her early bird got her B6,   65 people behind me.  This seemed odd so I  asked at the gate and got an answer that made no sense.  I  called up customer relations upon our return.  It turns out early bird check in position is determined by revenue to Southwest and has nothing to do based on timeframe to purchase the early bird.  Points usage has zero revenue value and a companion pass always has zero value no matter if the original ticket was cash or points.  Low ticket prices purchased adding  early bird will always be behind tickets with greater revenue adding early bird. 

Big deal... not if it means a free companion pass.  The fact is, this is not documented anywhere and even the people at the gate do not know this.  You will find this out only if you call the executive office.

Few other points ..

You can book hertz rental on from southwest website.  it allows you to put in discount codes.  I retired from IBM and still get the IBM Hertz discount.  The price was the same using southwest as it was using Hertz directly and you get extra extra SW points. 
600 Hertz points can trade for 1200 SW points.  Hertz points has continued to go down in rental value.  This coupled with with the companion pass made the trade well worth it.   I had 4000 hertz points that got me 7200 SW points or 2 one way tickets to Charleston for my HHI summer vacation.


----------



## tschwa2 (Apr 18, 2017)

A couple things to remember A1-15 are reserved for business class.  You maybe the only business class passenger so that could be 14 more places she moves up. Also the FAQ specifically say that Anytime fares trump other fares when adding early bird.  It doesn't specifically say it but it does mention the time stamp is relevant to passengers *in the same fare class* -so they can divide out the companion passes and FF reward tickets and rate them lower, although the wording would seem to imply that the only differential they make is Anytime Fares vs everything else.

From the FAQ

Is there an order in which EarlyBird Check-In Boarding Passes are reserved?

Yes. Customers who have purchased Anytime Fares will receive priority over Customer’s who purchase Early Bird with other fare types. Boarding positions are assigned based on the time stamp of the EarlyBird Check-In purchase relative to passengers within the same fare class.


----------



## Quilter (Apr 19, 2017)

I need to learn when to pay with $ and when to use points.  I have a wanna getaway fare of $279 DTW/PBI.  We have miles from the travel package and from getting the credit card.  Points would be 15,331.  Husband will be on companion ticket.  

Which should I use for paying?

Should I pay the extra $15 for early check in?


----------



## l0410z (Apr 19, 2017)

tschwa2 said:


> A couple things to remember A1-15 are reserved for business class.  You maybe the only business class passenger so that could be 14 more places she moves up. Also the FAQ specifically say that Anytime fares trump other fares when adding early bird.  It doesn't specifically say it but it does mention the time stamp is relevant to passengers *in the same fare class* -so they can divide out the companion passes and FF reward tickets and rate them lower, although the wording would seem to imply that the only differential they make is Anytime Fares vs everything else.
> 
> From the FAQ
> 
> ...



Even within the same fare class, it is revenue based for that fare class.   So timestamps would only work for same exact fare.  I was also told that if someone is unhappy with the position assignment r because it was zero revenue value ticket, as long as it was a reasonable (undefined) they would return the early bird fee.


----------



## tschwa2 (Apr 19, 2017)

The FAQ also state that you aren't guaranteed to be in A group.  With that said I can't imagine they would consider just about anything in B group not to be reasonable as long as you are in front of non business select and alist/preferred who did not select early bird check in.   A zero revenue ticket is a fare class in and of itself.  I don't see that someone who bought early bird on a want to get away fare of $220  today and purchases early bird check in today will be behind someone who buys a want to get away fare on the same flight four weeks from now with earlybird when the fare is $245.


----------



## l0410z (Apr 19, 2017)

Quilter said:


> I need to learn when to pay with $ and when to use points.  I have a wanna getaway fare of $279 DTW/PBI.  We have miles from the travel package and from getting the credit card.  Points would be 15,331.  Husband will be on companion ticket.
> 
> Which should I use for paying?
> 
> Should I pay the extra $15 for early check in?



$279 divided by 15,331 is about 1.8 cents per point.  This is actually good in my opinion. If you even factor in the early  bird cost  so 279-15-15=249 and divide this by 15,331 you get 1.6 cents per point.  The only way it can better is if you have the Chase Sapphire Reserve card and use the bonus cash from this since 1 dolar become 1.5 dollars when used for traveling.  In this example it would take 185 bonus dollars from you earned cash bonus to book this flight at 279.  

I have been paying the early bird fee for both my wife and I for the 3 additional trips we have booked (Islip to Charleston, to New Mexico and Aruba).  I am thinking about only paying it for me and just saving her the seat next to me moving forward.  A companion ticket for her  will always be less than a revenue or point ticket for me so mostl likely she not be behind my anyway.  Last thing about early bird. If you change your reservation and pay it, you do not get the money back.


----------



## Quilter (Apr 19, 2017)

Quilter said:


> I have another step in this frustration.
> 
> The points weren't in my account again today so I called Marriott Rewards again.  Had to go through the story and told the agent (Rep. #4) about yesterday's calls.  She questioned why Rep. #1 didn't call me back.  I had asked that same question when I got through to Rep. #2.  Rep. #2's response was that as soon as a call drops they immediately get connected to a new call.  Today's rep, Rep. #4, said that's true BUT they do have the ability to select a no connect status.  She said she needed to contact customer care and asked me to hold.  I said I would and if the call disconnected it wasn't because I hung up.  She checked back with me several times making sure I was still connected.  Out of the blue I began hearing the queue from Manor Club and soon I was talking to Manor Club's front desk.  I explained what happened and didn't know what to do from that point so told her I'd call MR back.
> 
> ...



Like Paul Harvey use to do, I thought I would "tell the rest of the story":


The message was from Michelle Bez (sp).  She identified herself as being with Marriott Vacation Club.   I had returned her call on 3/25 & 3/29  and left messages twice.   She had not called me back.

(I don't know how to fix these font changes) . . .

Michelle did return my call on 3/31.   She said she was out of the office due to illness and that’s the reason no one returned my call. 
I asked her if she was with the Sales Department and she said yes.  

Because it was 19 days ago I'm going just for the basic details. 

She told me she had spoken with the women at Manor Club.   I did not ask what she and the women talked about.   She did mention a couple times that the points could have been transferred into my account after 2 weeks but this would take some kind of special handling (paraphrase).   

Without my asking for them, she then told me she put 5K MR points in my account.   I told her the MR rep had deposited 25K in my account and she said she had already seen that.   She said MR's did their deposit about 5 minutes before her department made their deposit of 25K.   So she was aware I had already received 25K as a goodwill offering from MR.  In case that's confusing, in total I received 30K as a goodwill offering for time and trouble. 

As suggested above, I called Owner Services to find out an email to register all this with the corporate offices.   I was given owner.services@vacationclub.com.   Fortunately, I had everything detailed here and with some copy and paste it was easy to compose the email.   Once it was sent I was emotionally done with the matter.


----------



## Quilter (Apr 19, 2017)

l0410z said:


> $279 divided by 15,331 is about 1.8 cents per point.  This is actually good in my opinion. If you even factor in the early  bird cost  so 279-15-15=249 and divide this by 15,331 you get 1.6 cents per point.  The only way it can better is if you have the Chase Sapphire Reserve card and use the bonus cash from this since 1 dolar become 1.5 dollars when used for traveling.  In this example it would take 185 bonus dollars from you earned cash bonus to book this flight at 279.
> 
> I have been paying the early bird fee for both my wife and I for the 3 additional trips we have booked (Islip to Charleston, to New Mexico and Aruba).  I am thinking about only paying it for me and just saving her the seat next to me moving forward.  A companion ticket for her  will always be less than a revenue or point ticket for me so mostl likely she not be behind my anyway.  Last thing about early bird. If you change your reservation and pay it, you do not get the money back.




Thank you.

Sorry but I'm still confused.   Are you saying it's better to pay cash then use points?   (I was wrong the first post, it's actually 15,631 points).   At what price per point would you use SW points instead of cash?

Why do you subtract the early bird cost in your calculation?

Does anyone ever fight with you about saving a seat?   With our Wanna Get Away fare + early bird will we even have the opportunity to get onboard early enough to save a seat?

I do have a Chase Sapphire Reserve.   So I'm trying to understand if you're saying it would be better to use it instead of the SW points.   Between us we have 170K SW points so I'd like to use those instead of UR points.  UR points are flexible for other airlines and hotels and to me are so much more valuable.


----------



## TXTortoise (Apr 19, 2017)

I ran into the 'saving a seat' issue after paying for early boarding. Didn't know they allowed it until I got to Exit Row and lady was saving two seats.  I was less than happy. Flight crew was there and said it was allowed. Personally I think it really devalues the early boarding option on leisure travel routes, at least if your over 6'2"....


----------



## Mr. Vker (Apr 19, 2017)

TXTortoise said:


> I ran into the 'saving a seat' issue after paying for early boarding. Didn't know they allowed it until I got to Exit Row and lady was saving two seats.  I was less than happy. Flight crew was there and said it was allowed. Personally I think it really devalues the early boarding option on leisure travel routes, at least if your over 6'2"....



There is a LONG thread on Flyertalk about this. They are allowed to save seats-but you are allowed to take them. There is no way they can prevent it. Thats why the gate agent says "Take any open seat". I have seen some "intense" conversations when business select or A List people are kept from prime seats due to seat saving. The saver almost always has to give it up-although making for an awkward flight.


----------



## l0410z (Apr 19, 2017)

Quilter said:


> Thank you.
> 
> Sorry but I'm still confused.   Are you saying it's better to pay cash then use points?   (I was wrong the first post, it's actually 15,631 points).   At what price per point would you use SW points instead of cash?
> 
> ...




The estimated  value of Marriott Rewards Points at 0.9 cents each point (just for value comparison).    
The estimated  value of Rapid Rewards for a Wanna Get Away is 1.43  cents each point
In your example using 15,631 points each point is at 1.78 cents per point.   I would use points and forget about Chase since you are getting a good cent value for your points.  

I was wrong for subtracting the early bird cost.  If you do it or not, has nothing to do with how you paid for your tickets.

Saving seats are allowed since there is no policy disallowing it but if an issue comes up, it is up to the flight attendant to address.  He/she could go either way.


----------



## tschwa2 (Apr 19, 2017)

We are a family of 5 although sometimes certain members prefer to drive or DH can't get off of work so 2-5 on any given flight.  My strategy is to pay for most of my flights using my chase sapphire reserve and then using either SW reward points or Chase UR points to pay for the other family member flights minus the companion.  I hope to build up my SW rewards and get to A level or A level preferred for the bonus points.  I will probably apply for the SW chase next year (or possibly the following year) to continue the companion pass into 2019.


----------



## Quilter (Apr 19, 2017)

l0410z said:


> The estimated  value of Marriott Rewards Points at 0.9 cents each point (just for value comparison).
> The estimated  value of Rapid Rewards for a Wanna Get Away is 1.43  cents each point
> In your example using 15,631 points each point is at 1.78 cents per point.   I would use points and forget about Chase since you are getting a good cent value for your points.
> 
> ...



Thank you again.

I know little to nothing about Southwest.  I went over to flyertalk to see if there's a quick wiki post explaining the system.  Didn't find one.

It will be a new learning situation.


----------



## Quimby4 (Apr 25, 2017)

Any thoughts on upgrading from Cat 5 to Cat 9?
I was thinking of using the 5 night certificate for Grand Cayman but MCVI St Thomas is also Cat 9 and all 2 bedroom units, where as GC would be a room with 2 double beds for hubby and I and 2 teenagers.....

While GC is closer I think I would prefer STT to have a 2 bedroom with the certificate.
Am I missing something here?

Thank you.


----------



## Fasttr (Apr 25, 2017)

Quimby4 said:


> Any thoughts on upgrading from Cat 5 to Cat 9?
> I was thinking of using the 5 night certificate for Grand Cayman but MCVI St Thomas is also Cat 9 and all 2 bedroom units, where as GC would be a room with 2 double beds for hubby and I and 2 teenagers.....
> 
> While GC is closer I think I would prefer STT to have a 2 bedroom with the certificate.
> ...


You would need to toss additional points at it beyond the 5 night certificate.  I believe they charge 5000 extra points per night per bedroom size upgrade....so from Studio to 1BR = 5K extra points and from 1BR to 2BR = 5K extra points....so in your case 10K extra per night for 5 nights or 50K additional points needed for the 5 night stay.


----------



## Quimby4 (Apr 25, 2017)

Fasttr said:


> You would need to toss additional points at it beyond the 5 night certificate.  I believe they charge 5000 extra points per night per bedroom size upgrade....so from Studio to 1BR = 5K extra points and from 1BR to 2BR = 5K extra points....so in your case 10K extra per night for 5 nights or 50K additional points needed for the 5 night stay.



Yikes that is a lot more...maybe I should just leave the kids at home. 
Maybe we should do Grand Cayman since Gold Status would get free breakfast but not at STT since MVCI property.

Im wondering if marriott will add my Reward # to the ressie since I will be Gold and hubby losing gold status before we travel. ??

Then we could add on 2+ nights at Westin GC too.


----------



## l0410z (Apr 25, 2017)

Quimby4 said:


> Any thoughts on upgrading from Cat 5 to Cat 9?
> I was thinking of using the 5 night certificate for Grand Cayman but MCVI St Thomas is also Cat 9 and all 2 bedroom units, where as GC would be a room with 2 double beds for hubby and I and 2 teenagers.....
> 
> While GC is closer I think I would prefer STT to have a 2 bedroom with the certificate.
> ...



I just upgraded my 5 night, cat 5 to a 5 night cat 8 1 hour ago.  It cost me 65,000 MRP.  They cancelled the cat 5 and reissued a cat 8.  It extended the use date until a year from today.  I asked and was told if I need to downgrade to the cat 5, the 65K MRP would go back into my account.


----------



## hhoope01 (Apr 25, 2017)

Quimby4 said:


> Maybe we should do Grand Cayman since Gold Status would get free breakfast but not at STT since MVCI property.


Just in case you didn't know, the Cayman Marriott is considered a "resort".  Thus no free breakfast even for Plats.  But if you were Plat, with the status match to SPG, your SPG Plat would get you free breakfast at the Cayman Westin though.


----------



## Quimby4 (Apr 25, 2017)

hhoope01 said:


> Just in case you didn't know, the Cayman Marriott is considered a "resort".  Thus no free breakfast even for Plats.  But if you were Plat, with the status match to SPG, your SPG Plat would get you free breakfast at the Cayman Westin though.


Really? I didnt read that in the Gold Elite Benefits, I must have somehow missed that

I am not Platinum, I dont have enough status to do much  
Ritz/Marriott = Gold
SPG Gold Preferred
Hyatt Gold/Explorist


----------



## Quimby4 (Apr 25, 2017)

l0410z said:


> I just upgraded my 5 night, cat 5 to a 5 night cat 8 1 hour ago.  It cost me 65,000 MRP.  They cancelled the cat 5 and reissued a cat 8.  It extended the use date until a year from today.  I asked and was told if I need to downgrade to the cat 5, the 65K MRP would go back into my account.


Nice! Where are you planning on using you Cat 8 certificate?


----------



## l0410z (Apr 25, 2017)

Quimby4 said:


> Nice! Where are you planning on using you Cat 8 certificate?


We are thinking about the Key Largo Resort and SPA AC during Christmas Week.  It is 160k points for the 5 nights with a daily rate of 799.  I would never, never (can't say it enough) pay that for a hotel room.  Just waiting for Southwest to open up for December.


----------



## hhoope01 (Apr 26, 2017)

Quimby4 said:


> Really? I didnt read that in the Gold Elite Benefits, I must have somehow missed that


Unfortunately, Marriott excludes Resorts from their Gold/Plat lounge and breakfast benefit.  See  Marriott Lounge/Breakfast Benefit


----------



## Quilter (Jun 12, 2017)

l0410z said:


> The estimated  value of Marriott Rewards Points at 0.9 cents each point (just for value comparison).
> The estimated  value of Rapid Rewards for a Wanna Get Away is 1.43  cents each point
> In your example using 15,631 points each point is at 1.78 cents per point.   I would use points and forget about Chase since you are getting a good cent value for your points.
> 
> ...



I'm booking on Southwest again.   This time the roundtrip cost is $540.   SW points 37,119.   I figure the high cost is because it's Christmas week.   That comes to 1.45 cents for each point.   Should I pay, or use points?


----------



## l0410z (Jun 13, 2017)

This seems to be near par of the value given to RRP's.  Never feel comfortable spending anyone else's money


----------



## Quilter (Jun 13, 2017)

Thank you.   

I was using the figures you gave me back in April.   When you say "The estimated value of Rapid Rewards for a Wanna Get Away is 1.43 cents each point" what is it you are trying to convey?  Are you saying it's an understanding a paid ticket will have a comparable demand of points with a value of 1.43 cents per point?   And if I get anything better than that I should feel lucky?

I booked another ticket today.   The point value came out to over 1.6 cents per point so I used points.

To get a better understanding how the SW system works, I tried a similar search as my Christmas week flights (DTW/PHX) only this time I used 1/2-1/7 as the dates.   The paid amount was $100 less, which is to be expected since it's not a holiday week.  Points came to 1.51 cents per point.   I'm looking only at the 1 nonstop/day each way.


----------



## l0410z (Jun 14, 2017)

Quilter said:


> Thank you.
> 
> I was using the figures you gave me back in April.   When you say "The estimated value of Rapid Rewards for a Wanna Get Away is 1.43 cents each point" what is it you are trying to convey?  Are you saying it's an understanding a paid ticket will have a comparable demand of points with a value of 1.43 cents per point?   And if I get anything better than that I should feel lucky?



If I didn't make clear, I got this from some point guru who has a blog. It sounded reasonable.   I am not smart (in general)  or experienced ( on SW)  to know this yet.   I am getting there... I did Punta Cana and will be doing New Mexico, Charleston, Aruba and 2 x Fort Lauderdale by years end.  We are planning Puerto Rico (most likely)  or Cuba in Feb.  

I have been using points and funds from the Chase Reserve card that get 1.5 cents per point when used for travel.  If you call up the travel number for chase they can book Southwest.   The prices are exact to the penny of the Southwest website.  Once they book you, you can add the companion on the southwest website (you need to make sure they put your RR number in the record).   Onetime I booked using Chase and needed to cancel... the price of the ticket became a dollar credit on Southwest.


----------



## Quimby4 (Jun 14, 2017)

l0410z said:


> If I didn't make clear, I got this from some point guru who has a blog. It sounded reasonable.   I am not smart (in general)  or experienced ( on SW)  to know this yet.   I am getting there... I did Punta Cana and will be doing New Mexico, Charleston, Aruba and 2 x Fort Lauderdale by years end.  We are planning Puerto Rico (most likely)  or Cuba in Feb.
> 
> I have been using points and funds from the Chase Reserve card that get 1.5 cents per point when used for travel.  If you call up the travel number for chase they can book Southwest.   The prices are exact to the penny of the Southwest website.  Once they book you, you can add the companion on the southwest website (you need to make sure they put your RR number in the record).   Onetime I booked using Chase and needed to cancel... the price of the ticket became a dollar credit on Southwest.


Yes, this is good use of your Ultimate Rewards however there are 4 different SW cards at 60,000 points each, so it is pretty easy to get SW points. I prefer saving my UR to use for difficult partners like Hyatt. Hard to get points for Hyatt and a few others...just another perspective


----------



## l0410z (Jun 14, 2017)

Quimby4 said:


> Yes, this is good use of your Ultimate Rewards however there are 4 different SW cards at 60,000 points each, so it is pretty easy to get SW points. I prefer saving my UR to use for difficult partners like Hyatt. Hard to get points for Hyatt and a few others...just another perspective



I got 100,000 points when I signed up for the UR card.  Points convert 1 for 1.  $ 1 for $1.5.   I am going to save the SW cards/points for when my companion pass runs out with the hope of getting it again.


----------



## l0410z (Sep 25, 2017)

l0410z said:


> If I didn't make clear, I got this from some point guru who has a blog. It sounded reasonable.   I am not smart (in general)  or experienced ( on SW)  to know this yet.   I am getting there... I did Punta Cana and will be doing New Mexico, Charleston, Aruba and 2 x Fort Lauderdale by years end.  We are planning Puerto Rico (most likely)  or Cuba in Feb.
> 
> I have been using points and funds from the Chase Reserve card that get 1.5 cents per point when used for travel.  If you call up the travel number for chase they can book Southwest.   The prices are exact to the penny of the Southwest website.  Once they book you, you can add the companion on the southwest website (you need to make sure they put your RR number in the record).   Onetime I booked using Chase and needed to cancel... the price of the ticket became a dollar credit on Southwest.



Kudos to Southwest.  As I posted previously, we have been squeezing in a lot of vacation travel this year taking advantage of the companion pass through the MRP exchange.  Not posted was this was driven by my wife's decision to finally have knee replacement surgery she has been delaying for 4 years. She has it planned for the first week March 2018.  At times, her bad knee required a few  last minute cancellations this year so when this happens,  we take Travel Fund Vouchers knowing we are moving not challenging the plans.  Our next two major trips are December at the Courtyard Marathon Florida Keys during Christmas and The Ritz Carlton San Juan during February break.  It is highly unlikely either will be open.  If they are, I wouldn't feel right vacationing in an area while there might be widespread devastation all around.  Once these weeks are cancelled, we will have close to $1200 of travel funds that will expire May of 2018. 

Via email, I asked Southwest if they would extent the Travel Funds for one year but if that isn't reasonable 6 months would be fine.  I told them I have hotel confirmations and a letter of approval from the insurance company for the surgery that I offered to send in to support of my request.  48 hours later, I got an email reply stating that I may qualify for a refund if I send in the documentation.  I was not asking for a refund so I called believing this was an auto reply.   Sure enough, when I spoke with someone, he explained that if they extend the Travel Funds, it could only be for 6 months and it would cost 100 per confirmation (each leg is on a separate confirmation) .  Since this is due to a medical issue,  they will refund my money to the form of payment it came from (Chase reward dollars from points).   I did not need to send in the documentation to support the medical issue.       

This took about 50 minutes on the phone with 30 being spend waiting to speak with someone at the executive customer service office (regular customer service told me who to write and call after I write).  This is a great example of customer service.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Sep 25, 2017)

The current offer from SW for 60,000 points is a great way to get the CP for 2018 and 2019.  You can get two cards for the CP, one personal and one business, but both cards have to be the same name and same RR#.  

I have never seen an offer higher than 60K for the SW card.  

You would need to complete your spend for the statement that closes in January.  That is the only issue with doing it now.  It's not even October.  So keep watching for the 60K offer in later October.  I don't know how long they will be doing that.   

I messed up when I did it a few years ago. I didn't get the CP because I missed the statement closing date by 3 days.  In other words, I completed the spend TOO early.  I was so disappointed to have one card that qualified, and the other that didn't qualify in time.


----------



## Ty1on (Sep 25, 2017)

We did a new card for 50K and a new card for 40K, earned the rest of the points with some spend, to get the CP for this year and next.  Something we will never see again after next year ends.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Sep 25, 2017)

Ty1on said:


> We did a new card for 50K and a new card for 40K, earned the rest of the points with some spend, to get the CP for this year and next.  Something we will never see again after next year ends.



Have you spouse do the same thing after that next year is about over.  Are you saying the pass is going to stop being available as a perk?


----------



## Ty1on (Sep 25, 2017)

I'm saying we're never going to earn 110K points again LOL


----------

